# 9/11 Explosive Connections - The 9/11 Masterminds



## the other mike (Jan 14, 2019)

Even 18 years after 9/11, there is a growing list of people who are questioning the official narrative of what happened, and many like myself believe it was an all-out inside job, planned months, perhaps years in advance. So who was inside and how did they pull it off ?
The trillion dollar question.

On occasion, the public has been asked by George W. Bush to refrain from considering certain conspiracy theories. Bush has made such requests when people were looking into crimes in which he might be culpable. For example, when in 1994 Bush's former company Harken Energy was linked to the fraudulent Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI) through several investors, Bush's spokeswoman, Karen Hughes, shut down the inquiry by telling the Associated Press -- "We have no response to silly conspiracy theories." On another occasion, Bush said in a televised speech -- "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories concerning the attacks of September the 11th."

But paradoxically, we have also been asked to believe Bush's own outrageous conspiracy theory about 9/11, one that has proven to be false in many ways. One important way to see the false nature of Bush's conspiracy theory is to note the fact that the World Trade Center buildings could only have fallen as they did through the use of explosives. A number of independent scientific studies have pointed out this fact [1, 2, 3, 4], but it was Bush's own scientists at the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST), through their inability to provide a convincing defense of the official line, who ultimately proved that explosives were necessary. [2, 5, 6, 7]

This leads us to ask the obvious question -- Who could have placed explosives in the World Trade Center towers ? To answer that question, we should first consider who had access to the buildings, specifically the areas of the buildings that would be relevant to a demolition operation. We should also consider the time periods of interest. Those who had access at the necessary times should be further considered in terms of their ability to obtain the necessary explosive technologies and expertise, their ability to be secretive, and the possibility that they could have benefited from the destruction of the WTC buildings or from the resulting War on Terror. But one thing is certain, unless it was done by one person acting alone, it must have been a conspiracy.
Demolition Access to the WTC Towers:  Part One - Tenants


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

This is an excellent interview from 3 years ago. Very informative, fast-paced and easy to listen to on your drive to work or wherever.
Save it to your Youtube history.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 15, 2019)

The biggest things I call into question when viewing the trade center incidents.
    Three buildings,two of which were among the tallest in the world,falling in their own foot print,one of which never got hit by a plane. I mean come on!!! You have two very tall buildings with the majority of the damage being on one side of the building. Shouldnt those buildings have fallen towards the side with the most damage? Then for all three to do the same thing? I call Bullshit.
   Zero film from one the most surveilled buildings on the planet....the pentagon.
    There's a shitload of other stuff that doesnt add up.
Call me skeptical....


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The biggest things I call into question when viewing the trade center incidents.
> Three buildings,two of which were among the tallest in the world,falling in their own foot print,one of which never got hit by a plane. I mean come on!!! You have two very tall buildings with the majority of the damage being on one side of the building. Shouldnt those buildings have fallen towards the side with the most damage? Then for all three to do the same thing? I call Bullshit.
> Zero film from one the most surveilled buildings on the planet....the pentagon.
> There's a shitload of other stuff that doesnt add up.
> Call me skeptical....


If the mainstream media could do its job
_everyone_ would be skeptical. What people don't know by and large is that when Bush declared it an 'Act of War', 9/11 was never investigated as a 'crime'. Witnesses, evidence anything and everything was deemed classified, victims settled out of court...everyone signed NDA's and so on. Ashecroft , Chertoff and Giuliani did the cover-up, the Patriot Act was signed and NSA took care of the rest. And we are still at war with this enemy- the terrorists we created. All the deception goes back to who knew about 9/11 before it happened.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

It's unimportant really, but I'd be interested in knowing why Donald Trump lied about 9/11.
He claims that morning actually* witnessing some of the jumpers *
who were (in fact) leaping to their deaths, *from his Trump Tower terrace in uptown Manhattan.*
( which would have been impossible even with binoculars on a clear day - you could see the towers from there
- the ESB/ Rock Cntr area but not people. I've been there many times )Maybe he really is a pathological liar as some have said, but I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 15, 2019)

Tower 7 collapse questions- 31:30 to 45:00 and experts discuss evidence of controlled demolition..


----------



## candycorn (Jan 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Even 18 years after 9/11, there is a growing list of people who are questioning the official narrative of what happened, and many like myself believe it was an all-out inside job, planned months, perhaps years in advance. So who was inside and how did they pull it off ?
> The trillion dollar question.
> 
> On occasion, the public has been asked by George W. Bush to refrain from considering certain conspiracy theories. Bush has made such requests when people were looking into crimes in which he might be culpable. For example, when in 1994 Bush's former company Harken Energy was linked to the fraudulent Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI) through several investors, Bush's spokeswoman, Karen Hughes, shut down the inquiry by telling the Associated Press -- "We have no response to silly conspiracy theories." On another occasion, Bush said in a televised speech -- "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories concerning the attacks of September the 11th."
> ...



There wer no explosives placed in the WTC.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 16, 2019)

Why has the effect of chemtrails  and bigfoot  been left out of all discussion of 9/11? Any good conspiracy theory needs to include chemtrails and bigfoot.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 16, 2019)

Satanic pedophiles did 9/11 imho.
**warning graphic content**


----------



## the other mike (Jan 16, 2019)

Wired to blow.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 16, 2019)

The plot thickens.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 16, 2019)

I do wonder if the OP thinks anyone listens to these videos.  I know I don’t. 

It would be potentially much more convincing if he would just write out what he is trying to say and give a competing narrative to the 9/11 Commission Report.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 16, 2019)

That op guy just never explains his argument....just another truther, trolling around with his Youtube conspiracy videos.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> That op guy just never explains his argument....just another truther, trolling around with his Youtube conspiracy videos.



True.  The OP would be well served to type out his competing narrative to the 9/11 Commission Report which remains bulletproof as far as truthers are concerned.  I hear that the original draft was printed on Kevlar pages which must be true given the fact that no 9/11 Truther can point out a major inaccuracy in the text.  

I'm sure the competing narrative would be comical if nothing else.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 16, 2019)

If you buy the official bullshit story, then you are an accomplice just for being that ignorant. But if you're lying and spreading this disinformation to help cover up the truth, then you're just a murderer.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 16, 2019)

Angelo said:


> If you buy the official bullshit story, then you are an accomplice just for being that ignorant. But if you're lying and spreading this disinformation to help cover up the truth, then you're just a murderer.



I'd love to hear a competing narrative that takes apart the 9/11 Commission Report.  For some reason, you are incapable of pointing out any major inaccuracies, provide a competing narrative, or really do much except make ridiculous accusations. 

What's the matter sonny?  Cat got your tongue?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 17, 2019)

9/11 and the JFK assassination should be separate from 
any other 'conspiracy theory' conversations. 

*Half of Americans Believe in 9/11 Conspiracy Theories
A majority of Americans believe that the government is concealing information about the 9/11 attacks, one new survey suggests.
Half of Americans Believe in 9/11 Conspiracy Theories*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 17, 2019)

Nanothermite particles identified at ground zero.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 9/11 and the JFK assassination should be separate from
> any other 'conspiracy theory' conversations.
> 
> *Half of Americans Believe in 9/11 Conspiracy Theories
> ...



People who believe conspiracy theories tended to be more pessimistic, less trusting of people they know, and more likely to do things like buying a gun out of fear, the survey results indicated.

Based on the survey results, the person likeliest to have a conspiratorial mindset is a white, employed Republican with a lower income, who is affiliated with a Christian denomination but doesn't attend religious services too often.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

What he said;


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The biggest things I call into question when viewing the trade center incidents.
> Three buildings,two of which were among the tallest in the world,falling in their own foot print,one of which never got hit by a plane. I mean come on!!! You have two very tall buildings with the majority of the damage being on one side of the building. Shouldnt those buildings have fallen towards the side with the most damage? Then for all three to do the same thing? I call Bullshit.
> Zero film from one the most surveilled buildings on the planet....the pentagon.
> There's a shitload of other stuff that doesnt add up.
> Call me skeptical....



wrong again----both buildings were struck by planes.    Lots of film-----and me--eyewitness.  
See a good neurologist


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 19, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 and the JFK assassination should be separate from
> ...


                  ^^^^^^^^^^^^ 
consistent with those people sometimes known as  "white trash"-------EVERYONE is
IN ON IT-----and stealing their chickens


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 9/11 and the JFK assassination should be separate from
> any other 'conspiracy theory' conversations.
> 
> *Half of Americans Believe in 9/11 Conspiracy Theories
> ...




I am still into the  LOCHNESS MONSTER


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^
> consistent with those people sometimes known as  "white trash"-------EVERYONE is
> IN ON IT-----and stealing their chickens


The trolls^ are awake already I see.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Not asking questions is no longer an option.
An ex-prosecutor explains .


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

We'll soon see who's gonna need the tin foil hats and neurologists.
*Grand Jury to Hear 9/11 Evidence: An Interview with the Lawyers Who Made It Happen*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> you are not asking questions-----you are babbling


Keep talking. Show who you really are.

*Internet **troll**:* A person, usually operating under a pseudonym, who posts deliberately provocative messages to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of provoking maximum disruption and argument. They are often paid by nefarious sources but sometime are motivated to do so for their own amusement. They often try to provoke dissension and doubt by writing dis-informational letters to the editors of newspapers.

Another good definition of an *internet troll*: A person who purposely and deliberately starts an online or media argument in a manner which attacks others on a forum without in any way listening to the arguments proposed by other commenters. *He will often use ad hominem attacks*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Questioning your government is the MOST American thing a person can do.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Questioning your government is the MOST American thing a person can do.



you are not questioning the government------you are spitting shit


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest things I call into question when viewing the trade center incidents.
> ...



       What the hell are you even talking about?
   Nobody is disputing that the Twin Towers were hit by planes.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> you are not questioning the government------you are spitting shit


If I need the opinion of a troll
you'll be the first to know. Bye bye now.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



actually four buildings went down-------the two towers, ---the nearby office building
and a local church-------the ONLY buildings directly hit by the planes were the two
towers.     --------how many people were directly hit by the atom bomb dropped in
Hiroshima?     Did you pass high school physics?       I did


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



    I assume you're referring to building seven which of course is part of the tower complex. 
   It just caught fire and magically collapsed.....into its own footprint.

And you want to talk physics? How is it possible for two towers with more damage to one side fall straight down into their own foot prints?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

They always run away when they're outnumbered.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Wired to blow.
> View attachment 240446


There has never been any evidence of demolition s and the argument of controlled demo is self defeating and idiotic.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





HereWeGoAgain said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




PHYSICS------blast injury-------   what it does to PEOPLE----it also does to local structures. 
Simple model for the simple minded------you don't have to be hit by a bomb in order to
DIE FROM A BOMB------in fact you do not have to be HIT by anything other than the force
of the explosion.     The collapse of the towers  created a HUGE OUTPUT OF ENERGY--

_you remember    ENERGY       *E*_


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Wired to blow.
> ...


So glad you brought it up again soupy .
*Meet Paul Bremer.*
On 9/11, directly in the impact zone of the South Tower, was a company by the name of Marsh and McLennen. At the time it was the largest insurance brokerage in the world. One of the top executives of this company goes by the name of Paul Bremer. Curiously, Paul was also the Chairman of the Congressional National Commission on Terrorism, appointed by none other than Denis Hastert....yes you read that right. From 1999 until 2000. In addition to this, he was also the US Ambassador at large for Counter Terrorism from 1986 to 1989.

9/11 Suspects- Paul Bremer Expose'. "It doesn't get much more connected to 9/11 than him" : conspiracy

*It just so happens that Bremer was the former manager at Kissinger Associates, yes that Kissinger. He was also a member of the Board of Directors for AksoNobel, the parent of International paint company, which produced a fire proofing application for skyscrapers called Interchar.... It doesn't end there. He was also on the International Advisory Board for a Japanese mining and machining company called Komatsu, which at the time had been involved in a joint venture agreement with Dresser Industries (now Halliburton) ,the oil and intelligence front where Prescott Bush and George HW Bush got their start with Henry Neil Mallon.

The Komatsu Dresser mining division operated from 1988 to 1997 and in July 1996 patented a nano-thermite ignition device that could quote "demolish a concrete structure at high efficiency while preventing a secondary problem due to noise, flying chips, dust and the like".

Note that highly energetic red gray chips have been confirmed to have been found in the dust from the WTC. These are likely the left over incendiary used in the demolition.

*


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Which only proves lots of people lived in nyc and there are no coincidences.

And of course still no evidence of controlled demo which is idiotic to begin with


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Which only proves lots of people lived in nyc and there are no coincidences.
> 
> And of course still no evidence of controlled demo which is idiotic to begin with


That will be for the _heavily_ sequestered Grand Jury to decide soon.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Which only proves lots of people lived in nyc and there are no coincidences.
> ...


LOl no it is simple fact you have no evidence.

NO ONE does.

The very idea is laughable in the extreme.

Any enlisted rookie grunt in the armies corp of engineers knows better than you. It would have taken dozens of men or scores of men weeks or months to wire just one of those towers for demo.It would have taken truck loads of explosives and accessories such as detonators and blasting caps and ignition cord. BY truck loads I mean semi tractor trailer truck loads.

the vast majority of the building would have had to have had its internal rooms and floors stripped away and emptied just for such teams of people to access the supports and plant them demo. 

All of course without the average night watchman or janitor noticing something strange. Then of course any bomb or explosive leaves behind a shocking amount of physical evidence and yet not so much as a piece of scorched det cord has ever been found by the twoofer fools who advance this idea.



You haven no evidence no one does and the idea is absurd.

This is why most americans laugh at twoofers and know they are full of crap


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

From my OP;

On occasion, the public has been asked by George W. Bush to refrain from considering certain conspiracy theories. Bush has made such requests when people were looking into crimes in which he might be culpable. *For example, when in 1994 Bush's former company Harken Energy was linked to the fraudulent Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI) through several investors,* Bush's spokeswoman, Karen Hughes, shut down the inquiry by telling the Associated Press -- "We have no response to silly conspiracy theories." On another occasion, Bush said in a televised speech -- "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories concerning the attacks of September the 11th."

But paradoxically, we have also been asked to believe Bush's own outrageous conspiracy theory about 9/11, one that has proven to be false in many ways. One important way to see the false nature of Bush's conspiracy theory is to note the fact that the World Trade Center buildings could only have fallen as they did through the use of explosives. A number of independent scientific studies have pointed out this fact [1, 2, 3, 4], but it was Bush's own scientists at the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST), through their inability to provide a convincing defense of the official line, who ultimately proved that explosives were necessary. [2, 5, 6, 7]


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Wired to blow.
> ...



  A lot of engineers disagree.
9/11 destruction “controlled demolition” — fact or fiction? - constructconnect.com - Daily Commercial News


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



   You do realize that not a single modern day high rise has ever collapsed due to fire right?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> A lot of engineers disagree.
> 9/11 destruction “controlled demolition” — fact or fiction? - constructconnect.com - Daily Commercial News



Sure they do.
I'm starting to like this guy. 
He even sounds a little like Joe Pesci.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> From my OP;
> 
> On occasion, the public has been asked by George W. Bush to refrain from considering certain conspiracy theories. Bush has made such requests when people were looking into crimes in which he might be culpable. *For example, when in 1994 Bush's former company Harken Energy was linked to the fraudulent Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI) through several investors,* Bush's spokeswoman, Karen Hughes, shut down the inquiry by telling the Associated Press -- "We have no response to silly conspiracy theories." On another occasion, Bush said in a televised speech -- "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories concerning the attacks of September the 11th."
> 
> But paradoxically, we have also been asked to believe Bush's own outrageous conspiracy theory about 9/11, one that has proven to be false in many ways. One important way to see the false nature of Bush's conspiracy theory is to note the fact that the World Trade Center buildings could only have fallen as they did through the use of explosives. A number of independent scientific studies have pointed out this fact [1, 2, 3, 4], but it was Bush's own scientists at the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST), through their inability to provide a convincing defense of the official line, who ultimately proved that explosives were necessary. [2, 5, 6, 7]


And your op is wrong.

Ignoring conspiracy theories is simply intelligent is not suppressing them.

Furthermore your op is an outright lie as there has never been an independent scientific study saying that the towers could ONLY have been brought down by controlled demo.


Such a claim shows massive ignorance of science in general. Science never speaks in such absolute terms especially in the negative as it is impossible to reach such conclusions.

For example no scientists says that life could only hav e evolved the way it did or that it would have been impossible to evolve any other way. The possibility is always open to demonstrate how any theory of science is wrong. 

No such study exists kid. You need to learn how science works before making such a fool of your self. To prove controlled demo one needs evidence to support the hypothesis of controlled demo and no one has any such evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


That is because engineers are a dime a dozen but disagreement and argument from authority ids not evidence and they do not have evidence,


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No such study exists kid.


I was born in 1961, sir. I was 2 years old when the JFK coup d 'etat happened. Now, you can call me anything you want and keep attempting to insult my intelligence as much as you like,
 but I haven't been a kid for awhile.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > No such study exists kid.
> ...


Which proves you are nothing more than a zit faced kid,

There was no coup.

JFK was simply a murder victim as the evidence proves. You got absolutely crushed on those threads.Much like here where your intelligence is not being insulted but simply exposed as lacking.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The biggest things I call into question when viewing the trade center incidents.
> Three buildings,two of which were among the tallest in the world,falling in their own foot print,one of which never got hit by a plane. I mean come on!!! You have two very tall buildings with the majority of the damage being on one side of the building. Shouldnt those buildings have fallen towards the side with the most damage? Then for all three to do the same thing? I call Bullshit.
> Zero film from one the most surveilled buildings on the planet....the pentagon.
> There's a shitload of other stuff that doesnt add up.
> Call me skeptical....



You have to be one of the dumbest pieces of shit to ever post on the internet.  The only thing that adds up is your IQ is about equal to a cold day in northern Florida in the winter.

No film?

One didn't get hit by a plane?

If you believe that shit, I suggest you get Santa Claus, the Easter Bunny and Tooth Fairy to hold a joint press conference about their doubters!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest things I call into question when viewing the trade center incidents.
> ...



   You're a fucken idiot.
Building 7 did not get hit by a plane,everyone knows this.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



How many were struck by high speed aircraft loaded with jet fuel?  Don't tell me you are a tin-foil hat wearer too?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




No one said it did.

It did not need to get hit by a plane. Building seven like several other buildings was simply damaged to the point that it collapsed due to the massive destruction going on nearby.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



   Hmmmm....
That's not what the NIST report claims.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



It was hit by debris from the other building, dumbass!

He was claiming the Pentagon didn't get hit by a plane because there was no video, but we have all seen it if we paid attention.  There was no plane, yet the engines, wheels, and even parts of the aircraft skin magically appeared at the scene of the crash!


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Don't tell me you are a tin-foil hat wearer too?


Do yourself a favor and learn something today Grandpa.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Link it dumbass, so I can destroy your theory.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yes it is what the nist report states. NIST never claimed or stated it was hit by a plane either.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



 The NIST report says you're full of shit.
9/11 destruction “controlled demolition” — fact or fiction? - constructconnect.com - Daily Commercial News


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell me you are a tin-foil hat wearer too?
> ...



Who the fuck is that, and why should I care what an Alzheimer's patient says?

He was 81 years old at the time of 9/11 and was depicted in "Men Who Stare at Goats" at the nutjob he was!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



The NIST report says no such thing actually which is why you failed to cite it.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You just proved your own stupidity.  That is not the NIST report but an article that DISAGREES with the NIST report!

Do you have more than a third-grade reading comprehension level?  If not, that explains a lot!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

The NIST report said building 7 collapsed due to fire.
Which has never happened in modern history.


----------



## sparky (Jan 19, 2019)

IMHO, the real conspiracy is lack of _transparency_ and _clarity _in governance 

Of course this all snowballed after 9/11 in the _mad _rush all our _scared rabbit _Congresscritters were in to create the PA, as well as our very own _gestapo
_
The rabid right _cheered_ it all on, the same fools who want sm government.....while the  left's warnings of it all coming back to bite us in the azz was met with cat calls of '_loonie_ _liberals'_ and '_freedom fries_'

America hasn't _been _America since , nor do i suspect it will ever come back

and that......is ..._*totally....the...rights....fault.....
*
~S~_


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

"The NIST however maintains the heat factor triggered an expansion in floor beams, pushing them off their seats and causing the collapse when other components also failed due to thermal expansion."


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Who the fuck is that, and why should I care what an Alzheimer's patient says?


Just planting seeds my friend. If I awaken one person today
it will have been time well-spent. Now .... and go away.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The NIST report said building 7 collapsed due to fire.
> Which has never happened in modern history.



Um yes many buildings through modern and older history collapse due to fire but that is also not what the NIST report says.

The NIStT report clearly shows it collapsed due to a combination of damage from other falling buildings AND fire.

Your mistake is you never read it and only cite what someone else says of it.

Much like the JFK conspiracy fools who constantly misquote the warren commission report but never read it they have no idea what they are talking about and can only rely on what some dimwit told them second hand


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Who the fuck is that, and why should I care what an Alzheimer's patient says?
> ...


If you awaken one person you will have a little more than a dozen twoofers being laughed at by the nation instead an even dozen


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> "The NIST however maintains the heat factor triggered an expansion in floor beams, pushing them off their seats and causing the collapse when other components also failed due to thermal expansion."



So you just proved me correct!

How fucking stupid are you?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> "The NIST however maintains the heat factor triggered an expansion in floor beams, pushing them off their seats and causing the collapse when other components also failed due to thermal expansion."


Yes and also that this happened after massive shock damage from the towers falling.

Either way it is nothing mysterious and nothing which has ever been proven wrong.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

Fer fucks sake use the Google!!!!

Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> IMHO, the real conspiracy is lack of _transparency_ and _clarity _in governance
> 
> Of course this all snowballed after 9/11 in the _mad _rush all our _scared rabbit _Congresscritters were in to create the PA, as well as our very own _gestapo
> _
> ...


All somewhat true except for the last part. The left were more than happy to jump on board and support the PA


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

sparky said:


> and that......is ..._*totally....the...rights....fault.....
> *
> ~S~_


Well, just to point out--Nancy Pelosi has been on the House Intelligence Committee since before 9/11. She knew about spying, torture...all of it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > "The NIST however maintains the heat factor triggered an expansion in floor beams, pushing them off their seats and causing the collapse when other components also failed due to thermal expansion."
> ...



   No buildings using modern day construction has ever collapsed due to a fire.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > "The NIST however maintains the heat factor triggered an expansion in floor beams, pushing them off their seats and causing the collapse when other components also failed due to thermal expansion."
> ...



   How did I just prove your point?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fer fucks sake use the Google!!!!
> 
> Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation


Try reading the report which is even better.

Like I said second hand claims are worthless which is why your assertions are self defeating


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Who the fuck is that, and why should I care what an Alzheimer's patient says?
> ...



The only seed you are planting are the seeds of ignorance.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Many have in fact you are massively wrong.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> If you awaken one person you will have a little more than a dozen twoofers being laughed at by the nation instead an even dozen


Actually the majority of rational, free-thinking individuals outside the USA are on my side. We see _you_ as the wacked out conspiracy theorists, and the difference is, we know we're right.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fer fucks sake use the Google!!!!
> ...



   Thats a government report straight from the NIST you idiot.

 Maybe you noticed the heading...

*"Due to a lapse in government funding, the majority of this website is not being updated until further notice."*
NIST websites for programs using non-appropriated funds (NVLAP and PSCR) or those that are excepted from the shutdown (such as NVD) will continue to be available and updated.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > If you awaken one person you will have a little more than a dozen twoofers being laughed at by the nation instead an even dozen
> ...



Your are not rational.  If what you said were true, the world would collapse from the weight of the stupid.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> The only seed you are planting are the seeds of ignorance.


Ignorance is strength, war is peace, freedom is slavery ....that how it goes ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > If you awaken one person you will have a little more than a dozen twoofers being laughed at by the nation instead an even dozen
> ...


Clearly I said Americans not other inferior nations.

The difference is that you hate being proven wrong and you know you are wrong.

You have no evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


None of which proves your various assertions.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Clearly I said Americans not other inferior nations.
> 
> The difference is that you hate being proven wrong and you know you are wrong.
> 
> You have no evidence.


Clearly I meant _uninformed _Americans like *you*.
( HALF of Americans know the official story is full of holes )


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


No clearly you said outside of America 

I am not uninformed 

You still have no evidence 

Most Americans laugh at you.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Most Americans laugh at you.


Whatever you say Huckleberry.
*Internet **troll**:* A person, usually operating under a pseudonym, who posts deliberately provocative messages to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of provoking maximum disruption and argument. They are often paid by nefarious sources but sometime are motivated to do so for their own amusement. They often try to provoke dissension and doubt by writing dis-informational letters to the editors of newspapers.

Another good definition of an *internet troll*: A person who purposely and deliberately starts an online or media argument in a manner which attacks others on a forum without in any way listening to the arguments proposed by other commenters. *He will often use ad hominem attacks.*
Weaponizing the Term « Conspiracy Theory »: Disinformation Agents and the CIA  |  Mondialisation - Centre de Recherche sur la Mondialisation


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > The only seed you are planting are the seeds of ignorance.
> ...



I would believe your if you told me the sun rises in the east and sets in the west.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



    Name a modern high rise taken down by a fire.
Not only is it extremely unlikely to happen it's also extremely unlikely it would fall in its own footprint.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Most Americans laugh at you.
> ...


Well here we go again.

The fact remains you have no evidence 


In fact your claim that the CIA weapniEd the term conspiracy theory also has no evidende and is a silly claim

When it is pointed out that you have no evidence you have to resort to such lengths because you have no valid argument.


Since you only want an echo chamber with no challenges why no start your own forum and only let other conspiracy fools in ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Who says it is unlikely ?

It is unlikely or likely as anything else and how many towers have been hit by planes.

You are no authority.and you are wrong.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



   I'll ask again.....
Name one modern day high rise that has been taken down by fire......I'll wait.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


The plasco building in Tehran.

Apparently Google is only your friend when it suits you


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



  I said modern day building construction.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


And it was


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



  LOL...they're no better than the chinese.
Besides it was built in 1962 and was fraught with code violations.
   In America it would have been condemned.
  So no dice,try again.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


1962 is the modern era 

You are wrong and ignorant proven fact


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



it is AMAZING  how many people describe themselves as  "engineers"-------geneticists
are  "MOLECULAR ENGINEERS" -------electricians of the kind that just do simple
hook-ups are   "ELECTRICAL ENGINEERS"     there are even  "nutritional engineers"----
I have no doubt that my 98 year old mother is QUALIFIED------not to trivialize the profession--
even plumbers are  "ENGINEERS"--------the barely literate person who took care of the
airconditioners in a large hospital in which I worked was called  "the engineer"


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



what are we calling a "modern high rise"???   and how many have been struck by passenger
planes?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

The lawyers for 9/11 truth have lots of stuff
that is not public knowledge yet, including definitive evidence of nanothermite particles in the dust at ground zero, proving that at least one of the three collapses was a controlled demolition ( Bldg 7 ).

All this will be presented to an independent grand jury this year.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



   Do some research ya blithering idiot!
The building had a shitload of code violations and was built like shit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



  The twin towers were built to withstand plane strikes.
You sure are lacking when it comes to info on this subject.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You asked for one in the modern era and got it.

Now you have to move the goal posts and backpedal.

Even if no other building had ever burnt down it proves.,........nothing


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


No they were not.

They we're designed to theoretically survive such ACCIDENTS not to withstand deliberate attacks with planes.

Designs do not always work as theorized


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> The lawyers for 9/11 truth have lots of stuff
> that is not public knowledge yet, including definitive evidence of nanothermite particles in the dust at ground zero, proving that at least one of the three collapses was a controlled demolition ( Bldg 7 ).
> 
> All this will be presented to an independent grand jury this year.
> View attachment 240990


No they do not actually as the so called dust from ground zero has no chain of custody making it worthless as evidence.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Do some research ya blithering idiot!
> The building had a shitload of code violations and was built like shit.


Which is why they had to privatize it under someone like Larry Silverstein who could later collect the $7 billion insurance claim. The previous owners -the Port Authority would have gone bankrupt having to remove the asbestos from the twin towers alone.That's when you get into the elevator shaft access during 'fireproofing' on certain floors, and other suspicious activities and circumstances before 9/11 happened.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No they do not actually as the so called dust from ground zero has no chain of custody making it worthless as evidence.


Obviously you have proof of this ? 
A grand jury can and will reopen the case as a criminal investigation. 
This is just a long-awaited first step. The fact that the FBI is withholding evidence won't mean shit anymore.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > No they do not actually as the so called dust from ground zero has no chain of custody making it worthless as evidence.
> ...


That is not how this works 


They need to prove the chain of custody and cannot


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


And have some black ops make it disappear.
These lawyers are not as stupid as you wish they were. ( for whatever reason _you're guilty_ of....)


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


And have some black ops make it disappear.
These lawyers are not as stupid as you wish they were. ( for whatever reason _you're guilty_ of....you obviously have some reason for being so ignorant and so persistently wrong)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 19, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



   Oh bullshit.
1962 Iranian building practices were hardly modern construction.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

One of my favorite Twin Towers movie clips....


Good documentary on the construction of the World Trade Center.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> From my OP;
> 
> On occasion, the public has been asked by George W. Bush to refrain from considering certain conspiracy theories. Bush has made such requests when people were looking into crimes in which he might be culpable. *For example, when in 1994 Bush's former company Harken Energy was linked to the fraudulent Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI) through several investors,* Bush's spokeswoman, Karen Hughes, shut down the inquiry by telling the Associated Press -- "We have no response to silly conspiracy theories." On another occasion, Bush said in a televised speech -- "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories concerning the attacks of September the 11th."
> 
> But paradoxically, we have also been asked to believe Bush's own outrageous conspiracy theory about 9/11, one that has proven to be false in many ways. One important way to see the false nature of Bush's conspiracy theory is to note the fact that the World Trade Center buildings could only have fallen as they did through the use of explosives. A number of independent scientific studies have pointed out this fact [1, 2, 3, 4], but it was Bush's own scientists at the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST), through their inability to provide a convincing defense of the official line, who ultimately proved that explosives were necessary. [2, 5, 6, 7]



Yet no way could a building be clandestinely rigged for demolition then, much less, have two jumbo jets slam into them and set off exactly zero of the demolition charges.

So until you can account for the wiring of the buildings with nobody noticing…you’re nowhere; just where you were 17 years ago.


----------



## TomParks (Jan 19, 2019)

The buildings were death traps that’s the crime here.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

TomParks said:


> The buildings were death traps that’s the crime here.


_The crime is_ that there was never a criminal investigation and evidence was destroyed ( a felony itself - Michael Chertoff would be the first fall guy there)


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

"Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories concerning the attacks of September the 11th."
*Translation;






 *


----------



## the other mike (Jan 19, 2019)

By the way....someone mentioned the 'chain of custody' regarding nanothermite particles found at ground zero.

If the Grand Jury sees enough evidence to rule in favor 
of opening a criminal investigation, all we have to do is exhume any one of the bodies and retrieve samples from their lungs full of dust that could have come from nowhere else, and it will be admissible in court.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 19, 2019)

Angelo said:


> The lawyers for 9/11 truth have lots of stuff
> that is not public knowledge yet, including definitive evidence of nanothermite particles in the dust at ground zero, proving that at least one of the three collapses was a controlled demolition ( Bldg 7 ).
> 
> All this will be presented to an independent grand jury this year.
> View attachment 240990



nano-thermite---is nothing more than a mixture of  an oxide of two metals
---usually aluminum and iron---and another metal.     "OXIDE OF METAL"  ---
means   RUST.     ----It is very UNSTABLE  (that means holds lots of energy) ---
guess what----after a massive high energy event in a huge building------there was
some rust dust around


----------



## the other mike (Jan 20, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> nano-thermite---is nothing more than a mixture of  an oxide of two metals
> ---usually aluminum and iron---and another metal.     "OXIDE OF METAL"  ---
> means   RUST.     ----It is very UNSTABLE  (that means holds lots of energy) ---
> guess what----after a massive high energy event in a huge building------there was
> some rust dust around


Wrong again as usual.
It must get tiring.

*Active Thermitic Material Discovered in Dust from the 9/11 World Trade Center*
*[Based on these observations, we conclude that the red layer of the red/gray chips we have discovered in the WTC dust is active, unreacted thermitic material, incorporating nanotechnology, and is a highly energetic pyrotechnic or explosive material.]*
*https://benthamopen.com/contents/pdf/TOCPJ/TOCPJ-2-7.pdf*


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > nano-thermite---is nothing more than a mixture of  an oxide of two metals
> ...


----------



## the other mike (Jan 20, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> BS  did you pass high school physics?


I won the high jump every year.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > BS  did you pass high school physics?
> ...



I never won the high jump------but always aced physics and calculus


----------



## the other mike (Jan 20, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Sounds like my youngest brother who's an aerospace engineer. Graduated from Ga Tech and masters at J Hopkins.


----------



## sparky (Jan 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> By the way....someone mentioned the 'chain of custody' regarding nanothermite particles found at ground zero.
> 
> If the Grand Jury sees enough evidence to rule in favor
> of opening a criminal investigation, all we have to do is exhume any one of the bodies and retrieve samples from their lungs full of dust that could have come from nowhere else, and it will be admissible in court.




But there were very few intact bodies left .......~S~


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 20, 2019)

sparky said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > By the way....someone mentioned the 'chain of custody' regarding nanothermite particles found at ground zero.
> ...



their  "lung dust"  is not going to include "thermite"  anyway


----------



## the other mike (Jan 20, 2019)

sparky said:


> their  "lung dust"  is not going to include "thermite"  anyway


Nanothermite. Big difference.
Traces of explosives in 9/11 dust, scientists say
*A layer of dust lay over parts of Manhattan immediately following the collapse of the towers, and it was samples of this dust that Jones and fellow researchers requested in a 2006 paper, hoping to determine "the whole truth of the events of that day." They eventually tested four samples they received from New Yorkers.

One sample was from a man who had swept up a handful of dust on the Brooklyn Bridge, where he was walking when the second tower fell. As the journal authors note, "It was, therefore, definitely not contaminated by the steel-cutting or clean-up operations at Ground Zero, which began later. Furthermore, it is not mixed with dust from WTC-7, which fell hours later."

Another man collected dust in his apartment, about five blocks from the World Trade Center, on the morning of Sept. 12. There was a layer about an inch thick on a stack of folded laundry near an open window.

Red/gray chips, averaging in size between .2 and 3 mm, were found in all four dust samples. The chips were then analyzed using scanning electron microscopy and other high-tech tools.*

The red layer of the chips, according to the researchers, contains a "highly energetic" form of thermite. While normal thermite (a mixture of finely granulated aluminum and an oxide of metal) can be incendiary, "super thermite" is explosive. He says there is no benign explanation for the thermite in the WTC dust.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 20, 2019)

BS


----------



## the other mike (Jan 20, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> BS


Whatever you say Huckleberry.
If you want to be another rodeo monkey
I know some people you'll like when you make it down to hell.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > BS
> ...



Another video nobody will watch.

One would think that you’d realize by now nobody cares about these vids.  Put it in writing; what you think happened.  I’m sure it will be amusing.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 21, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Another video nobody will watch.


Funny. I don't hear anyone else saying that.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 21, 2019)

Everyone who sees this
will go back and watch all the 
videos posted by Angelo.
Everyone who sees this
will go back and watch all the 
videos posted by Angelo.
Everyone who sees this
will go back and watch all the 
videos posted by Angelo.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Another video nobody will watch.
> ...



You get a lot of comments from the vids?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 21, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I'm opening eyes to facts. It's fun.
You should try it. 

For a truth denier like you , I'd 
imagine it would be a heavy burden lifted
off your shoulders- to be able to finally
stop lying to everyone.

I'm not a truther or a conspiracy theorist. Just an American asking the questions
we should all be asking, sifting through a mountain of lies
and collecting all the facts. And I'll never stop, and 
our numbers are growing faster than you disinformation
 agents can keep up with us.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 21, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



You ask few, if any questions. 
When the questions are answered….you reject the answer.
Pretty much the definition of a conspiracy theorist.

Anyway, that nobody listens to you should emphasize, to you, a need to change your moronic tactics.  Nobody  watches your video.  Nobody follows your links.  Nobody cares what you think because…amazingly….you won’t state what you think. 

You’re welcome.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 21, 2019)

candycorn said:


> You ask few, if any questions.
> .


Whatever you say Huckleberry.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 21, 2019)

*Why was it the first priority to destroy the crime scene evidence ?*
*WTC Steel Removal*
*The Expeditious Destruction of the Evidence at Ground Zero*
Steel was the structural material of the buildings. As such it was the most important evidence to preserve in order to puzzle out how the structures held up to the impacts and fires, but then disintegrated into rubble. Since the collapse of steel-framed skyscrapers due to fires is completely unprecedented, the steel should have been subjected to detailed analysis. So what did the authorities do with this key evidence of the vast crime and unprecedented engineering failure? _*They recycled it!*_

Some 185,101 tons of structural steel have been hauled away from Ground Zero. Most of the steel has been recycled as per the city's decision to swiftly send the wreckage to salvage yards in New Jersey. The city's hasty move has outraged many victims' families who believe the steel should have been examined more thoroughly. Last month, fire experts told Congress that about 80% of the steel was scrapped without being examined because investigators did not have the authority to preserve the wreckage. 1
The bulk of the steel was apparently shipped to China and India. The Chinese firm Baosteel purchased 50,000 tons at a rate of $120 per ton, compared to an average price of $160 paid by local mills in the previous year. 2

Mayor Bloomberg, a former engineering major, was not concerned about the destruction of the evidence:

If you want to take a look at the construction methods and the design, that's in this day and age what computers do. Just looking at a piece of metal generally doesn't tell you anything. 3
The pace of the steel's removal was very rapid, even in the first weeks after the attack. By September 29, 130,000 tons of debris -- most of it apparently steel -- had been removed. 4

During the official investigation controlled by FEMA, one hundred fifty pieces of steel were saved for future study. 5  One hundred fifty pieces out of hundreds of thousands of pieces! Moreover it is not clear who made the decision to save these particular pieces. It is clear that the volunteer investigators were doing their work at the Fresh Kills dump, not at Ground Zero, so whatever steel they had access to was first picked over by the people running the cleanup operation.

LINK
*Highly Sensitive Garbage*
Given that the people in charge considered the steel garbage, useless to any investigation in this age of computer simulations, they certainly took pains to make sure it didn't end up anywhere other than a smelting furnace. They installed GPS locater devices on each of the trucks that was carrying loads away from Ground Zero, at a cost of $1000 each. The securitysolutions.com website has an article on the tracking system with this passage.

Ninety-nine percent of the drivers were extremely driven to do their jobs. But there were big concerns, because the loads consisted of highly sensitive material. One driver, for example, took an extended lunch break of an hour and a half. There was nothing criminal about that, but he was dismissed. 6
LINK
*Shielding Investigators From the Evidence*
According to FEMA, more than 350,000 tons of steel were extracted from Ground Zero and barged or trucked to salvage yards where it was cut up for recycling. Four salvage yards were contracted to process the steel.


Hugo Nue Schnitzer at Fresh Kills (FK) Landfill, Staten Island, NJ
Hugo Nue Schnitzer's Claremont (CM) Terminal in Jersey City, NJ
Metal Management in Newark (NW), NJ
Blanford and Co. in Keasbey (KB), NJ
FEMA's BPAT, who wrote the WTC Building Performance Study, were not given access to Ground Zero. Apparently, they were not even allowed to collect steel samples from the salvage yards. According toAppendix D of the Study:

Collection and storage of steel members from the WTC site was not part of the BPS Team efforts sponsored by FEMA and the American Society of Civil Engineers (ASCE).
LINK
*Fate of Some Steel Revealed Years Later*




The base of one of the Twin Towers' massive core columns stored in a hanger at JFK Airport is shown in the film _Up From Zero_.
Given that the removal and recycling of World Trade Center seel continued over the objections of victims' families and others seeking a genuine investigation, revelations, years later, that some of Twin Towers' steel parts were preserved comes as something of a surprise. Many of the heaviest steel pieces from the Twin Towers are stored in an 80,000-square-foot hangar at John F. Kennedy International Airport. These include some of the base sections of the Towers' massive core columns and 13 of the 153 steel trees from the bases of the Towers' perimeter walls. 7  Some of these pieces are shown in the film _Up From Zero_.

The hangar, which reportedly holds one five-hundredth of the "total debris field", is off-limits to the public. 8  Scott Huston, president of the Graystone Society, is attempting to obtain three of the steel trees for the National Iron & Steel Heritage Museum in Coatesville, PA. 9

The discovery of the existence of intact pieces of the Twin Towers' columns would appear to be good news for independent investigators who would like to test samples of steel. However, the locations of these pieces within the towers suggests a reason they were allowed to be preserved. The large core column sections stood on the Towers' foundations, seven stories below street level, and the perimeter column trees were from the lobby level, just above street level. Only these lower sections of the Towers were spared the blasting that shredded the steel frames down to about their fourth stories. This is evident from the facts that 18 people survived in the lower reaches of the North Tower's core, and fragments of the perimeter walls of each Tower remained standing.

Although it was believed that the last structrural steel remains had been removed from the site in May of 2003, in January of 2007, several large steel pieces were recovered in excavations of the site, below a road created during the cleanup operation. The excavation, which was commissioned to discover human remains, had already yielded nearly 300 bones. Two steel remains were described as columns, measuring about 18 feet long and weighing perhaps 60 tons, and three connected steel columns from the perimeter walls. The steel beams had apparently been buried during the cleanup operation, perhaps to stabalize the ground. Also discovered at the opposite side of the WTC site was a column which "appeared to be burned at one end", according to a person "with knowledge of the discovery". 
*9-11 Research: WTC Steel Removal*


----------



## the other mike (Jan 22, 2019)

Here is some more of the criminal evidence which _doesn't _require proof of chain of custody to be admissible....
...in court, _when_ that day comes.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 24, 2019)

T


irosie91 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest things I call into question when viewing the trade center incidents.
> ...


The planes were a diversion. They did not bring down the buildings.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 24, 2019)

nope


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 24, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Ignorant by choice. Interesting concept.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 24, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> Ignorant by choice. Interesting concept.


Oh they watch everything. Their only concern 
next to disinformation is control. They want to label us-- 'conspiracy theorists', activists, antiwar protesters, OWS, or anyone who questions 9/11--as potential terrorists and literally lock up any dissenters if things start to get
'out of hand'. And they're monitering us like guinea pigs as we speak. Look up who owns the cybersecurity firm called Coalfire and try to track how many billions their NSA, DHS, CIA and other agency contracts are pulling in.

If we stand in their way, we're a threat to national security right ?

The Carlyle Group and The Chertoff Group Acquire Majority Stake in Coalfire Systems | The Carlyle Group


----------



## candycorn (Jan 24, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



You’re not that interesting.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 24, 2019)

All my videos are interesting.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> All my videos are interesting.



and the 9/11 coward bush dupes wont watch it cause it proves the offiicial version is BS.lol


----------



## the other mike (Apr 13, 2019)

March 12, 2019
Today, the Lawyers’ Committee for 9/11 Inquiry — with whom AE911Truth has partnered in our ongoing Grand Jury Investigation Project — announced the filing of a “petition supplement” naming persons who may have information material to the federal grand jury investigation of the World Trade Center’s explosive demolition on September 11, 2001.

The 33-page document contains 15 different categories of persons who may have information material to the investigation, including contractors and security companies that had access to the WTC Towers before 9/11, persons and entities who benefited financially from the WTC demolitions, and persons arrested after being observed celebrating the WTC attacks.

A names-redacted version of the petition supplement, which was filed with the U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York on February 14, 2019, has been made available to the public. The un-redacted version filed with the U.S. Attorney today will remain undisclosed in the interest of maintaining the secrecy, security, and integrity of the grand jury proceeding.

*Lawyers' Committee 'Names Names' in New 9/11 Grand Jury Filing*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> March 12, 2019
> Today, the Lawyers’ Committee for 9/11 Inquiry — with whom AE911Truth has partnered in our ongoing Grand Jury Investigation Project — announced the filing of a “petition supplement” naming persons who may have information material to the federal grand jury investigation of the World Trade Center’s explosive demolition on September 11, 2001.
> 
> The 33-page document contains 15 different categories of persons who may have information material to the investigation, including contractors and security companies that had access to the WTC Towers before 9/11, persons and entities who benefited financially from the WTC demolitions, and persons arrested after being observed celebrating the WTC attacks.
> ...



Tw months ago, and yet nothing?


----------



## the other mike (Apr 13, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Tw months ago, and yet nothing?


Nothing when you don't bother reading anything about it.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 13, 2019)

Angelo said:


> March 12, 2019
> Today, the Lawyers’ Committee for 9/11 Inquiry — with whom AE911Truth has partnered in our ongoing Grand Jury Investigation Project — announced the filing of a “petition supplement” naming persons who may have information material to the federal grand jury investigation of the World Trade Center’s explosive demolition on September 11, 2001.
> 
> The 33-page document contains 15 different categories of persons who may have information material to the investigation, including contractors and security companies that had access to the WTC Towers before 9/11, persons and entities who benefited financially from the WTC demolitions, and persons arrested after being observed celebrating the WTC attacks.
> ...



Hang on for a minute. I'll need to get a tinfoil hat before I can properly read your post.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Tw months ago, and yet nothing?
> ...



 I just read your post.  It is two months past.  So what happened?  Where are the names?  Why were they redacted?  You really are that stupid?


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ,falling in their own foot print,


Why do you nutjobs always say that?


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ,falling in their own foot print,
> ...



  Because it defies logic to have three buildings fall into their own footprint one of which only caught fire,modern high rise building dont collapse due to fire.
    And to have the twin towers fall into their own footprint when one side received the most damage makes zero sense.
Common sense tells us they would have toppled in the direction of the damage.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Well, except for that it makes perfect sense considering the structures of buildings, the towers had basically entire floors in a cross section of the building wiped out by the collision of the aircraft,  and that gravity fucking works!  This isn't a fucking Jenga game!

Only one of which caught fire?  Are you that seriously retarded?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



   One of which ONLY caught fire.
Fucken dumbass.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



All three buildings were on fire, fuckwad!

Stop taking "How stupid can you get?" as a challenge!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



  Are ya fucken stupid!!
ONE OF WHICH ONLY CAUGHT FIRE!!!!
  To people with a brain that would indicate it wasnt hit by a fucken jumbo jet you dumbshit!!!


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Why the fuck do you idiots keep saying that the buildings fell into their own footprint?

Are you fucking blind?


All someone had to do was suggest that the building fell into it's own footprint, and you fucking idiots believe it despite the clear video evidence that proves that is NOT what happened.

You are a feeble-minded brainwashed idiot.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



  Because they did.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


The video evidence shows that you are wrong. The video clearly shows that gigantic pieces fell off to the side and into the fucking street. However, since you are incredibly feeble-minded, the power of suggestion has you convinced you otherwise.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



   WOW!!!
Two 1368 foot buildings collapse and some debris fall into the street. Which of course is common with controlled demolitions.
   Where the fuck do you think some of the debris are going to go when you're piling a 1368 foot structure into a city block?


----------



## Meathead (Apr 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Even 18 years after 9/11, there is a growing list of people who are questioning the official narrative of what happened, and many like myself believe it was an all-out inside job, planned months, perhaps years in advance. So who was inside and how did they pull it off ?
> The trillion dollar question.
> 
> On occasion, the public has been asked by George W. Bush to refrain from considering certain conspiracy theories. Bush has made such requests when people were looking into crimes in which he might be culpable. For example, when in 1994 Bush's former company Harken Energy was linked to the fraudulent Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI) through several investors, Bush's spokeswoman, Karen Hughes, shut down the inquiry by telling the Associated Press -- "We have no response to silly conspiracy theories." On another occasion, Bush said in a televised speech -- "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories concerning the attacks of September the 11th."
> ...


I understand the hijackers were wearing MAGA hats.


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


The street is not it's footprint, jackass.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Even 18 years after 9/11, there is a growing list of people who are questioning the official narrative of what happened, and many like myself believe it was an all-out inside job, planned months, perhaps years in advance. So who was inside and how did they pull it off ?
> ...


Dock Cheney was wearing one in the remote control room.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2019)

Edited


----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Do you think they told Al Capone who the jurors would be in his trial ?


----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > March 12, 2019
> ...


You can go to my website and buy one.I sell collanders, tinfoil hats, Tin Man costumes .....everything.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Cool. I already have a colander, but as a Pastafarian, that is just used on High Holy Days.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Apr 14, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> as a Pastafarian


lol


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



All three building caught fire, you incredible dipshit!

That is why you don't understand!  You don't look at the fucking facts!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Who are the fucking witnesses, dumbass!  You have claimed this for about six moths and now two months AFTER the fact, you still can't provide a source!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



   Well no shit ya dumbfuck!!!!
One of which wasn't hit by a fucken jumbo jet ya fucken retard!!!
   Show me a case of a modern high rise collapsing due to fire.
Just show me fucken one!!!!!
    If ya cant do that SYF piehole!!!!
And dont try and show me a building that collapsed in Tehran in the 70's.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Show me a modern high rise hit and set on fire by a 757 and then collapsed, you incredibly fucking dumbass!  I can think of two right now!

If you want to continue this conversation, I will continue to show your intellect is about that of a middle school student, which I used to teach, so I am well familiar with your level!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Edited



You should edit every one of your posts in this thread.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



   Building 7 didnt get hit by a jet dumbfuck.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



No.  It just got hit by a fucking building collapsing on it, after burning jet fuel was dumped into it!

Are you conspiracy nuts incapable of reading the English language?  Your own sources tell you this information and you blow it off because they blow it off, simply because you and your sources are both stupid!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



  What kills me?
You have all these Conservatives that believe the new world order/globalism is real yet they dont think the very people that are trying to institute it would pull such a dirty trick to kick it off.
  It defies logic.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

Angelo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



No.  Don't feed someone who take your bullshit and stuff it right down your fucking throat!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



  Show me where one of the towers fell on it and made it fall in it's own footprint.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Nearly Half of Americans Unaware of Collapse of WTC 7 on 9/11


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You know what really kills you?  Taking on swan dive off the World Trade Center after it gets hit by a jetliner!  That will kill you!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   Oh...by the way.
I know where it sits in comparison.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



The links are probably already in this thread.  You or a fellow retard nutjob likely provided them, but cannot read what it says.

"On September 11, 2001,* the structure was damaged by debris when the nearby North Tower of the World Trade Center collapsed. *The debris also ignited fires, which continued to burn throughout the afternoon on lower floors of the building. The building's internal fire suppression system lacked water pressure to fight the fires, and the building collapsed completely at 510 pm, according to FEMA,[5]:23 while the 2008 NIST study placed the final collapse time at 552 pm.[6]:19, 21, 50–51 The collapse began when a critical internal column buckled and triggered structural failure throughout, which was first visible from the exterior with the crumbling of a rooftop penthouse structure at 533 pm. The collapse made the old 7 World Trade Center the first tall building known to have collapsed primarily due to uncontrolled fires,[7] and at the time, the only steel skyscraper in the world to have collapsed due to fire.[8]"

7 World Trade Center - Wikipedia


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



   Well that was genius....
Tell me how a building that was two blocks over collapsed when no plane hit it?
   And how is it the most surveilled place in America didnt get a vid of a plane crashing into it?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Two blocks over?

Catch a fucking clue!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



  Wikipedia?
You do know anyone can post their opinions there right?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Look at the fucking map in my next post, fuckwad!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



   I can show you where it was in relation to the towers if you'd like.
  Hell,I'll show you here.....





   Here's the trajectory of the only plane that could have affected tower 7.

At 9:03 AM, Flight 175 slammed into the southwest face of the tower, creating an impact hole that extended from the 78th to 84th floors. Upon impact, large fireballs emerged from the southwest, southeast, and northeast faces, and east corner. The impact rocked the tower, causing it to sway several feet. The jet hit the right side of the face at an oblique angle, and much of the fuselage emerged from the east corner. It appears that a large portion of the estimated 10,000 gallons of fuel Flight 175 was carrying at the time of impact exited the southeast and northeast faces of the building in the spectacular fireballs. Seventeen minutes after the North Tower impact, a number of photographers were able to capture the South Tower fireballs on film.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I already posted the map you fucking retard!

Is that building two blocks from the WTC 1 building?  No.  End of your fucked up deranged delusions.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Wikipedia has the links listed you incredibile imbecile!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



  The fuck it's not ya dumbass!!!
It's the second block away and the plane hit the SW corner of building one sending the debris to the NW and building 6 was between the both.

     Building 7 was supposedly brought down by fire which is bullshit!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



 Whoops....
I mean sending the debris to the NE. Building 6 is to the S of building 7. So how could the debris take a hard left?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Can't read a fucking map? You are dumber than a box of hammers! WTC 6 was destroyed by did not collapse. WTC 7 was built over a ConEd substation, so it had unique architecture.  Try reading for once in you miserable existence.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



   Yet it still stood.
You're not helping yourself.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 14, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



   Here's all I have to say about the subject Skipper...

I worked on the ejection seat system with Lockheed Martin engineers on the F-22. 
    I also worked with NASA engineers building Flight Hardware for the Shuttle program.
 I may not have a mechanical engineers degree but the people that do in the Aerospace community respect my opinion when it comes to structural integrity and heat.
    Maybe you should go back to teaching middle school english for an ego boost.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 15, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Different architectural design in WTC than all of the others.

Read the links, or have a small child read them for you.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 15, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



You want to get into a dick measuring contest?

I started as an aerospace engineering student in college, taught by many of the professors that built the space shuttle, and then switched to computer science.  I have minors in mechanical engineering, industrial engineering, computer science. physics, chemistry, and mathematics.  Later, I was a propulsion plant engineer in the Navy operating modified 600 PSI steam and 1200 PSI steam propulsion plants.

Just FYI, I taught most high school mathematics, but since I so talented, I also taught history and government.

Sweeping up the floors where they build equipment, doesn't count!  You lose!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 15, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Building t was also heavily damaged by debris.  Shut up and read!'


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> It's unimportant really, but I'd be interested in knowing why Donald Trump lied about 9/11.
> He claims that morning actually* witnessing some of the jumpers *
> who were (in fact) leaping to their deaths, *from his Trump Tower terrace in uptown Manhattan.*
> ( which would have been impossible even with binoculars on a clear day - you could see the towers from there
> - the ESB/ Rock Cntr area but not people. I've been there many times )Maybe he really is a pathological liar as some have said, but I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt.


IN FACT!!!!!!!!!! what Trump said was in reference to seeing some people who jumped was what he saw in TV coverage.
But you go ahead a make a fool of yourself, as usual, by blatantly lying!


----------



## dannyboys (Apr 15, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Rosie O'Donnell claims "it's impossible to melt steel with fire".
You two share a lot in common.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 15, 2019)

dannyboys said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Given what we know now, anyone that believes the official bullshit story of 9/11/01 simply hasn't paid attention.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 15, 2019)

dannyboys said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  So if the steel melted wouldnt it have done so where the most fuel was?


----------



## the other mike (Apr 15, 2019)

dannyboys said:


> IN FACT!!!!!!!!!! what Trump said was in reference to seeing some people who jumped was what he saw in TV coverage.
> But you go ahead a make a fool of yourself, as usual, by blatantly lying!


@ 29 seconds, dumbass.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 15, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Given what we know now, anyone that believes the official bullshit story of 9/11/01 simply hasn't paid attention.


Or they're being paid to lie about it.


----------



## xyz (Apr 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> It's unimportant really, but I'd be interested in knowing why Donald Trump lied about 9/11.
> He claims that morning actually* witnessing some of the jumpers *
> who were (in fact) leaping to their deaths, *from his Trump Tower terrace in uptown Manhattan.*
> ( which would have been impossible even with binoculars on a clear day - you could see the towers from there
> - the ESB/ Rock Cntr area but not people. I've been there many times )Maybe he really is a pathological liar as some have said, but I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt.


He also bragged that he had the tallest building still standing in that part of town. Considering what happened, it's a pretty sick thing to say.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 15, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Given what we know now, anyone that believes the official bullshit story of 9/11/01 simply hasn't paid attention.



Not even counting the physical evidence ( and the cover-up and destruction of evidence), _common sense_ should tell anyone with half a brain who's watched the video footage that all three buildings were brought down with explosives.  Tower 1 (South Tower) which the second plane crashed into should have fallen over sideways if anything. And there's no doubt about Tower 7 with eyewitness accounts of being warned the building was about to come down and then hearing explosions.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 15, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Given what we know now, anyone that believes the official bullshit story of 9/11/01 simply hasn't paid attention.
> ...



Watch this video and explain your thinking.  Did they SEE any explosions?  No.


----------



## Dale Smith (Apr 16, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## the other mike (Apr 19, 2019)

Maybe they should have built the World Trade Center with wood like Notre Dame and the buildings wouldn't have collapse exactly like controlled demolitions.


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 19, 2019)

You want to get into a dick measuring contest?

I started as an aerospace engineering student in college, taught by many of the professors that built the space shuttle, and then switched to computer science. I have minors in mechanical engineering, industrial engineering, computer science. physics, chemistry, and mathematics. Later, I was a propulsion plant engineer in the Navy operating modified 600 PSI steam and 1200 PSI steam propulsion plants.

Just FYI, I taught most high school mathematics, but since I so talented, I also taught history and government.

Sweeping up the floors where they build equipment, doesn't count! You lose! 

   Well you have proven one thing you can have a good education and still be a dumbass.


----------



## the other mike (Apr 19, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> You want to get into a dick measuring contest?
> .... you can have a good education and still be a dumbass.





ranfunck said:


> You want to get into a dick measuring contest?
> 
> I started as an aerospace engineering student in college, taught by many of the professors that built the space shuttle, and then switched to computer science. I have minors in mechanical engineering, industrial engineering, computer science. physics, chemistry, and mathematics. Later, I was a propulsion plant engineer in the Navy operating modified 600 PSI steam and 1200 PSI steam propulsion plants.
> 
> ...


So you agree that it's a big cover up ?


----------



## ranfunck (Apr 19, 2019)

fuck ya its a cover up and the skipper is a dumbass


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Given what we know now, anyone that believes the official bullshit story of 9/11/01 simply hasn't paid attention.
> ...



Gravity fucking works, dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Given what we know now, anyone that believes the official bullshit story of 9/11/01 simply hasn't paid attention.
> ...



The building was collapsing, duh!  That's why they were warned.  They pulled all of the firefighters out because they knew it was unstable and likely to collapse.

D0 you know what happens when a floor crashes down in a building?  It sounds just lie an explosion!  Demolition charges sound more like firecrackers than explosions.  I have been INSIDE building when explosive charges were used to breach walls and doors.  It is not even close to the sound of an explosion!

I have never seen anyone so dead set on proving that you are incapable of rational thought.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 20, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> You want to get into a dick measuring contest?
> 
> I started as an aerospace engineering student in college, taught by many of the professors that built the space shuttle, and then switched to computer science. I have minors in mechanical engineering, industrial engineering, computer science. physics, chemistry, and mathematics. Later, I was a propulsion plant engineer in the Navy operating modified 600 PSI steam and 1200 PSI steam propulsion plants.
> 
> ...



You proved you don't know how to properly quote a posting, dumbass!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 20, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> fuck ya its a cover up and the skipper is a dumbass



Keep posting until you prove you are more stupid than Angelo, if that is even possible!


----------



## buttercup (Apr 20, 2019)

This sums it up, for those here who have short attention spans.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Apr 20, 2019)

buttercup said:


> This sums it up, for those here who have short attention spans.



A complete summary of why conspiracy nuts need mental health care!


----------



## the other mike (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (May 6, 2019)

The ones who did this are alive and well.


----------



## the other mike (May 30, 2019)

Connect the money dots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 31, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Connect the money dots.



the shills and the bush/obama dupes cover their ears and close their eyes anytime you show them vidoes of pesky facts they cant counter.

they do this EVERYTIME like clockwork when you post-


----------



## the other mike (May 31, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Connect the money dots.
> ...


It doesn't help when people clutter up the board with Infowars
junk news. That's just playing the devil's advocate and keeping people misinformed.

Alex Jones has big balls, and I respect him for taking on the establishment, but he's a nutcase. He went over-the-top conspiracy theorist about everything and lost credibilty - even Jesse Ventura or someone like that knows when to shut up about certain things.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 17, 2019)

At least three notable anomalous events occurred at the World Trade Center in the weeks and months leading up to September 11, 2001, which may have related to the imminent terrorist attacks but could not have been caused by al-Qaeda, the group supposedly responsible for 9/11.

There was an increase in security at the Trade Center in the two weeks before 9/11, for reasons that are unclear, which only ended the day before the attacks. Also, the fire alarm system in World Trade Center Building 7 was placed on "test condition" every morning in the seven days before the attacks and on the day of 9/11. While it was in this mode, any alarms would be ignored. WTC 7 was a massive skyscraper located just north of the Twin Towers, which mysteriously collapsed late in the afternoon of September 11. And some of the elevators in the Twin Towers were out of service in the months before the attacks, supposedly due to maintenance work or modernization.

It seems odd that these events happened at the World Trade Center just before the Twin Towers were the target of a terrorist attack and three of the Trade Center buildings collapsed. It would have been notable if just one of them occurred in the period leading up to 9/11. The fact that all three did is remarkable.

Osama bin Laden—the man who supposedly ordered the 9/11 attacks—and his al-Qaeda terrorist organization would surely have been unable to bring about these events. Therefore, if the official account of 9/11 is true and they were responsible for the attacks, then it must have been just a coincidence that these events occurred before September 11. But if the events were related to preparations for the attacks on the World Trade Center, this would cast serious doubt on the official narrative of 9/11.

A new investigation of the attacks would be necessary to determine if the unusual events at the World Trade Center in the period leading up to 9/11 were significant and, if they were, what their purposes were. All the same, we can at least consider possible reasons for them.

It is possible, for example, that they related to efforts to secretly prepare the Twin Towers and WTC 7 to be brought down with explosives as part of the 9/11 attacks. Perhaps the heightened security at the World Trade Center and the supposed maintenance work on the elevators were intended to create cover stories for the men who were planting the explosives. If a person inquired about mysterious workers they had seen at the Trade Center, they could be falsely told these men were there to repair the elevators or help out in response to the heightened security. Or if someone asked about unusual work they had noticed being carried out in the buildings, they could be told this work related to repairs on the elevators, even though it in fact related to the preparations for demolishing the buildings.

*Security Alerts, Disabled Fire Alarms, and Unused Elevators: Suspicious Events at the World Trade Center Before 9/11*


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2019)

most importantly, it was not raining in manhattan that day-----an OBVIOUS PLAN


----------



## the other mike (Aug 17, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> most importantly, it was not raining in manhattan that day-----an OBVIOUS PLAN


And no Israelis were filming from Jersey.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 17, 2019)

295 Marsh & McLennan employees died on 9/11.

But not J Paul Bremmer.
*9/11 planes flew into computer rooms

He just happened to be at NBC news headquarters.
*


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > most importantly, it was not raining in manhattan that day-----an OBVIOUS PLAN
> ...



wrong again----lots of people filmed and took pictures of the event----If I had had
a camera handy---I would have taken a few pictures too.    The scene was
very dramatic


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2019)

what are the pesky facts that are being "ignored"  ?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> 295 Marsh & McLennan employees died on 9/11.
> 
> But not J Paul Bremmer.
> *9/11 planes flew into computer rooms
> ...



I was not in the WTC that morning either----nor was I  on the A train that
ran beneath the building


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2019)

as always,you have a shitting problem roise,you cant ipen you mouth shill without shitting all over the floor



rosie and candyass indeed are showing who they REALLY are INDEED.

Keep talking. Show who you really are.

*Internet **troll**:* A person, usually operating under a pseudonym, who posts deliberately provocative messages to a newsgroup or message board with the intention of provoking maximum disruption and argument. They are often paid by nefarious sources but sometime are motivated to do so for their own amusement. They often try to provoke dissension and doubt by writing dis-informational letters to the editors of newspapers.

Another good definition of an *internet troll*: A person who purposely and deliberately starts an online or media argument in a manner which attacks others on a forum without in any way listening to the arguments proposed by other commenters. *He will often use ad hominem attacks*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The biggest things I call into question when viewing the trade center incidents.
> Three buildings,two of which were among the tallest in the world,falling in their own foot print,one of which never got hit by a plane. I mean come on!!! You have two very tall buildings with the majority of the damage being on one side of the building. Shouldnt those buildings have fallen towards the side with the most damage? Then for all three to do the same thing? I call Bullshit.
> Zero film from one the most surveilled buildings on the planet....the pentagon.
> There's a shitload of other stuff that doesnt add up.
> Call me skeptical....



The paid shills of Israel that have penetrated this site like Rosie and candyass for example,they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are because bld 7 is the crux of the 9/11 coverup commission they cant get around and nobody has ever been able to debunk.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest things I call into question when viewing the trade center incidents.
> ...



you are not questioning the government------you are spitting shit[/QUOTE]
If I need the opinion of a troll
you'll be the first to know. Bye bye now.[/QUOTE]

The trolls^ are awake already I see.


you just knew it was just a matter of time before their handlers sent them here to troll.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> That op guy just never explains his argument....just another truther, trolling around with his Youtube conspiracy videos.



shills like candyass and Rosie always cover their ears and close their eyes just as their handlers tell them to do to never look at the evidence and listen to the best experts in the world.

candyass and rosie i guarantee are murderers themselves in real life.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > you are not asking questions-----you are babbling
> ...





HereWeGoAgain said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...




Trolls soupy,candyass and rosie have no interest whatsoever what experts in their fields have to say,they are the kind of moron idiots that if their car was having a problem,that if a mechanic told them they need a new engine,they would not listen to him,they would listen to the dim witted girlfriend of theirs who told them there was nothing wrong with the car.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest things I call into question when viewing the trade center incidents.
> ...



  Dont know if they're paid shills or just stupid.

As someone who has worked with structural/mechanical engineering all my life the evidence is glaring.
  You never have failures like this in the real world.
The failure points are obvious when you see damage like this. They always fail at the point of damage and they never fail in the entire structure,it's always at the weak point.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



yeah their paid shills they troll the boards night and day 24 hours a day and LIE when they cant counter facts always going int evade mode which is what that link that angelos posted shows how paid shills act.

two of those three ALSO i know,post on other message boards as well.NOBODY has that kind of time on their hands to go around posting on MULTIPLE message boards posting outright lies like they do and evading evidence as they always  do UNLESS they are paid shills.

people that are just stupid and cant think for themselves,when you give them facst they cant get around,they just trow one liner insults in defeat and leave,they dont keep coming back for the major ass beatings they suffer as these three do,thats HOW you can these three are indeed paid shills for Langley or the mossad.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



  Not so sure they're paid shills,especially when it comes to women.
  They just dont get the mechanics of things. My Wife is extremely intelligent when it comes to mathematics and got a scholarship to Princeton because of it.
   But try and get her to explain basic mechanical principles and she falls on her face and she freely admits it.
     I've made flight hardware for the shuttle program and prototype work on the F-22 Raptor....it totally baffles her.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



well candyass and soupy are dudes so THEY are,as i said,THEY go to multiple sites ,i have experience and a long history with these  two lying  trolls,trust me,these two particular ones are,Rosie you may be right about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Admiral Idiot is ANOTHER one of those paid shills here that has penetrated the forum who goes around evading evidence and LIES and trolls EVERYWHERE he goes.

bld 7 is the crux of the 9/11 coverup commission that NONE of these trolls or the government has ever been able to debunk that explosives brought down the towers since it was not by an airliner and came down the same way,the shills make the most ludicrous lies when they are getting their ass beat up all the time in defeat everyday.LOL


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2019)

Long ago----when I was still a young woman-----and doing work here and there to pay college expenses-----I did tutoring of idiots like ram and his supporters-----in the basics of physics and plane geometry.     The collapse of the buildings was TYPICAL IMPLOSION.     I watched it happen


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> Long ago----when I was still a young woman-----and doing work here and there to pay college expenses-----I did tutoring of idiots like ram and his supporters-----in the basics of physics and plane geometry.     The collapse of the buildings was TYPICAL IMPLOSION.     I watched it happen



  I worked with NASA/Lockheed martin engineers on a daily basis and saw the results of failures and worked to prevent them.
   You're a neophyte at best.
 You played checkers,I played chess.
Try again chickie......


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Long ago----when I was still a young woman-----and doing work here and there to pay college expenses-----I did tutoring of idiots like ram and his supporters-----in the basics of physics and plane geometry.     The collapse of the buildings was TYPICAL IMPLOSION.     I watched it happen
> ...



BS ^^^^^  -----the simplest principles are a mystery to idiots like you


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



  So how many fighters did you send into service, Space Shuttles for that matter?


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




Interesting question-----lots-----not space shuttles.    I have decided who shall fight---who shall be sent to the brig and who shall have his GUN BACK INTO HIS POSSESSION------what has this have to do with anything?.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



   So you're an administrator....
Let me know when you actually build the weapons of war we send our troops into combat with.
     And how you make those weapons as safe as they can be made.
   Yeah...you dont.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


ROTC - probably went to a $100 K a year military school.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



  You give her to much credit.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You give her to much credit.


_She_ ? Gets zero credit from me being a _9/11 truth *denier.*_


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



both entirely wrong----no ROTC-----no military school   -----just a person of
great responsibility


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 17, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



  I'll give you credit.
At least you gave up your true abilities.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm gonna say one thing here. I don't care if anyone replies or not.
I've been all around up and down the World Trade Center several times in the 70's and 80's, and saw 9/11 after work on TV that day and knew about the Solomon Brothers building that collapsed later from watching BBC at the time, and so I smelled a rat from day one, because nobody in the western media covered it except for a few small one-time sound bites.

And the more I study it, the more I'm sure this was an inside job, before during and after.
And ALL THREE towers were wired to blow weeks, maybe months before 9/11, and it may be proven one day.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I'm gonna say one thing here. I don't care if anyone replies or not.
> I've been all around up and down the World Trade Center several times in the 70's and 80's, and saw 9/11 after work on TV that day and knew about the Solomon Brothers building that collapsed later from watching BBC at the time, and so I smelled a rat from day one, because nobody in the western media covered it except for a few small one-time sound bites.
> 
> And the more I study it, the more I'm sure this was an inside job, before during and after.



nobody  "covered it"???      I watched it in real time.     OK----so those planes did not
run into the buildings----it was an ANIMATION   as  your IMAM claimed.-----oh----that.
What else did you learn in the mosque?


----------



## the other mike (Aug 17, 2019)

irosie91 said:


> nobody  "covered it"???      I watched it in real time.     OK----so those planes did not
> run into the buildings----it was an ANIMATION   as  your IMAM claimed.-----oh----that.
> What else did you learn in the mosque?


Reading comprehension not your bag ?
I was talking about Tower 7.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 18, 2019)

No Piers. He wasn't making it up.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I'm gonna say one thing here. I don't care if anyone replies or not.
> I've been all around up and down the World Trade Center several times in the 70's and 80's, and saw 9/11 after work on TV that day and knew about the Solomon Brothers building that collapsed later from watching BBC at the time, and so I smelled a rat from day one, because nobody in the western media covered it except for a few small one-time sound bites.
> 
> And the more I study it, the more I'm sure this was an inside job, before during and after.
> And ALL THREE towers were wired to blow weeks, maybe months before 9/11, and it may be proven one day.



Its already been proven they were wired for explosives,not in the traditional typical way you think of in wiring buildings,wired in the way you just got to hit a transmit button to set them off where you dont have a long string of wire to have to wire it. just have it planted in key parts and hit the tramsnitter button,its already been proven they were wired with explosives despite what the shills and government and lamestream media tell us,the only question is WHEN will it be proven they were wired months in advance which is ALSO  a given.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 20, 2019)

sparky said:


> IMHO, the real conspiracy is lack of _transparency_ and _clarity _in governance
> 
> Of course this all snowballed after 9/11 in the _mad _rush all our _scared rabbit _Congresscritters were in to create the PA, as well as our very own _gestapo
> _
> ...



America indeed has not been the same since then,we lost so many freedoms after that and have continually lost more and more since. we are for sure living in a brave new world as the title of that book says.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 20, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



you will be waiting and waiting and waiting since there is none.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 20, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Name one modern day high rise that has been taken down by fire......I'll wait.





LA RAM FAN said:


> you will be waiting and waiting and waiting since there is none.



It doesn't matter anymore. The enemy has accomplished their main goal - dumbing down the American population with lies and propaganda, to the point where only a handful of us even care what happened anymore. The Constitution is no longer worth the hemp paper it's written on, we're at constant war and soon to be (if not already) bankrupt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Name one modern day high rise that has been taken down by fire......I'll wait.
> ...



i know,how the american people ever let it come to this point where we became a banana republic where our politicians get away with crimes everyday we go to jail for and not be held accountable for their crimes the same way we are and have let the federal reserve system control their whole lives like they have and to hace a system where BOTH parties are corrupt and one in the same,it just makes me sick to be part of this human race that allowed all this to happen.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 20, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Of course both parties ....Nancy Pelosi has been on the House Intelligence Committee forever - since before 9/11.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> I'm gonna say one thing here. I don't care if anyone replies or not.
> I've been all around up and down the World Trade Center several times in the 70's and 80's, and saw 9/11 after work on TV that day and knew about the Solomon Brothers building that collapsed later from watching BBC at the time, and so I smelled a rat from day one, because nobody in the western media covered it except for a few small one-time sound bites.
> 
> And the more I study it, the more I'm sure this was an inside job, before during and after.
> And ALL THREE towers were wired to blow weeks, maybe months before 9/11, and it may be proven one day.



Well then…. tell us what *you* think happened in some reasonable detail….    No videos that I’m not going to watch, art work, etc…  Just type out a paragraph or two detailing what you think happened.  I promise to read every word. Hopefully, you’ll be somewhat more of a man than those who think like you and date to state what you think happened in a few paragraphs.  History says you won’t.  

The floor is yours.  Go.


----------



## sparky (Aug 20, 2019)

Angelo said:


> The enemy has accomplished their main goal - dumbing down the American population with lies and propaganda,



i shoulda learned to play the guitar, i shoulda learned to play them drums......~S~


----------



## the other mike (Aug 20, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna say one thing here. I don't care if anyone replies or not.
> ...


In the middle of supper right now but I'll be back.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 20, 2019)

candycorn said:


> Well then…. tell us what *you* think happened in some reasonable detail….    No videos that I’m not going to watch, art work, etc…  Just type out a paragraph or two detailing what you think happened.  I promise to read every word. Hopefully, you’ll be somewhat more of a man than those who think like you and date to state what you think happened in a few paragraphs.  History says you won’t.
> 
> The floor is yours.  Go.


First , you already basically know what I think happened from what I said in my OP.
(...and many like myself believe it was an all-out inside job, planned months, perhaps years in advance. )
So, you want a typical 'conspiracy theory' answer which I can't give you because I'm not a 'conspiracy theorist', or a 'truther' or whatever else you want to label me as. One thing I know is that as distrust in government ( or shadow government ) grows, so does the number of people like me asking questions . And that's all I can do is be another Johnny Appleseed
passing on the word and if I lose a few family members and so-called friends along the way, it's their loss not mine.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 20, 2019)

*https://www.ae911truth.org/news/481-dick-cheney-and-rudy-giuliani-the-first-government-officials-to-dismiss-the-idea-of-controlled-demolition-on-9-11*


----------



## candycorn (Aug 21, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Well then…. tell us what *you* think happened in some reasonable detail….    No videos that I’m not going to watch, art work, etc…  Just type out a paragraph or two detailing what you think happened.  I promise to read every word. Hopefully, you’ll be somewhat more of a man than those who think like you and date to state what you think happened in a few paragraphs.  History says you won’t.
> ...



And again a conspiracy kook is given a forum and backs down.


----------



## ranfunck (Aug 22, 2019)

He answered your question and because you didn't like his answer  you resort to calling names and belittle him. And again I don't think the forum is yours to give.

Any body that is capable of doing a little research and  thinking for there self  can see that it was a inside job you are clearly not in that category.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> He answered your question and because you didn't like his answer  you resort to calling names and belittle him. And again I don't think the forum is yours to give.
> 
> Any body that is capable of doing a little research and  thinking for there self  can see that it was a inside job you are clearly not in that category.



Okay, who did it according to the OP?


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

candycorn said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > He answered your question and because you didn't like his answer  you resort to calling names and belittle him. And again I don't think the forum is yours to give.
> ...


You tell us. It's your conspiracy.
We're just conspiracy analysts asking questions.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

18:00 to 21:00 is my view of 9/11 in a nutshell.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



19 guys from the Middle East as all of the evidence supports.  

If you believe differently please tell us who you think did it.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

candycorn said:


> 19 guys from the Middle East as all of the evidence supports.
> 
> If you believe differently please tell us who you think did it.


Nobody is suggesting Osama bin Laden and some alQaeda ops were not involved .
In fact, I believe they were used as patsies and allowed to board the planes they planned to hijack. I personally believe the planes were flown by remote control from somewhere, but either way the twin towers and the Solomon Brothers building were rigged for controlled demolition probably weeks before. By whom, and for what reasons, maybe we'll never know. My goal is to keep the subject alive and to encourage others to do some research and ask their own questions.

Never stop asking questions and maybe we can prevent another 9/11.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 22, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



yep she has done no research what soever into that.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > The buildings were death traps that’s the crime here.
> ...



best damn post on this thread.


Incredible how that describes EXACTLY the JFK assassination as well isn't it? expect at LEAST one of the shills to post a smiley in defeat over this post since i took them to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories concerning the attacks of September the 11th."
> *Translation;
> View attachment 241026
> View attachment 241027 *



I sure hope at the trial that  the lawyers  they bring up the TRUTH that you dont have to look any further than the NIST report or the 9/11 commission report itself if you want to look at outrageous conspiracy theories.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > nano-thermite---is nothing more than a mixture of  an oxide of two metals
> ...



the ONLY reason it is not tiring to the shills is because they get well paid by their handlers at Langley for posting their lies. they are such stupid morons they seriously think money buys you happiness,they will find out in the end it does NOT cause you cant take it with you when your number is up.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > TomParks said:
> ...


It makes me wonder what Rudy knows.
I like Giuliani and believe he did what he had to
under circumstances beyond his control.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > BS
> ...


 Indeed. as i said,the shills that have penetrated this site and troll this thread will be be horrified in the end when they find out they cant take it with you,that all the money in the world  wont mean ZILCH when their number is up and cant take it with them.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


In post # 275,  Leonard expresses what I feel about it 18 years later.
I will never stop asking questions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



 He wont stop lying to the world because he knows his boss will stop paying him the big bucks that he always suffers from people like you and me in his constant ass beatings he has had over the years. the moron seriously thinks money is going to buy him happiness.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 22, 2019)

P F Tinmore said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...




this shill forgot to mention that shills like HIM and the ones that are closed minded and afraid of the truth are the one that dont care about the videos because if they are not a paid shill like him,they dont care cause they are scared of the truth and a closed minded brainwashed Bush dupe is the only reason WHY they dont care about those videos if again, they are not a shill like him.

Oh they watch everything. Their only concern
next to disinformation is control. They want to label us-- 'conspiracy theorists', activists, antiwar protesters, OWS, or anyone who questions 9/11--as potential terrorists and literally lock up any dissenters if things start to get
'out of hand'. And they're monitering us like guinea pigs as we speak. Look up who owns the cybersecurity firm called Coalfire and try to track how many billions their NSA, DHS, CIA and other agency contracts are pulling in.

If we stand in their way, we're a threat to national security right ?

The Carlyle Group and The Chertoff Group Acquire Majority Stake in Coalfire Systems | The Carlyle Group

could not have said it better myself,and as always,the shills suffer anothe rmajor ass beating form you from that link.

Nothing when you don't bother reading anything about it.

which is what his handlers at Langley instruct him to do of course.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> He wont stop lying to the world because he knows his boss will stop paying him the big bucks that he always suffers from people like you and me in his constant ass beatings he has had over the years. the moron seriously thinks money is going to buy him happiness.



USMB would lose their algorithms without the trolls...it's par for the course since 9/11.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


NSA is the "foxes guarding the hen house"....make no mistake about that.


----------



## ranfunck (Aug 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> It makes me wonder what Rudy knows.
> I like Giuliani and believe he did what he had to
> under circumstances beyond his control.


LOL really that mother fuck got rid of all the evidence just as fast as he could, left nothing to invesigate


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > He wont stop lying to the world because he knows his boss will stop paying him the big bucks that he always suffers from people like you and me in his constant ass beatings he has had over the years. the moron seriously thinks money is going to buy him happiness.
> ...



USMB would NEVER ban trolls like them,they want agents like him to come here and troll,they love it actually.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

*
How to Steal an Airplane: From 9/11 to MH370  : The Corbett Report*


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


That's my point. All political sites and public figures ( and journalists) in the US are 'in compliance' or marginalized out . Ask Alex Jones or Jesse Ventura ( a better example )


----------



## hadit (Aug 22, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Why has the effect of chemtrails  and bigfoot  been left out of all discussion of 9/11? Any good conspiracy theory needs to include chemtrails and bigfoot.


I'm not saying it was aliens, but it was aliens.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

hadit said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Why has the effect of chemtrails  and bigfoot  been left out of all discussion of 9/11? Any good conspiracy theory needs to include chemtrails and bigfoot.
> ...


Reptile-humans with coneheads that 
live in a secret city underneath the Vatican, actually.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

Here's a hypothetical question for anyone.
If Al Gore had won the 2000 election( many say he _did _win)
would 9/11 have still happened ?

My short answer is yes.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 22, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Reptile-humans with coneheads that
> live in a secret city underneath the Vatican, actually.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 23, 2019)

So I was right. It was Dick Cheney in the Pentagon war room with a remote control.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

Likkmee said:


>



the shills wont watch these video because firefighters EXPERTS that were experienced in the sounds of explosives,are opions they have no interest in.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



this troll ignores the laws of physcis.LOL

One of which ONLY caught fire.
Fucken dumbass.[/QUOTE]

Are ya fucken stupid!!
ONE OF WHICH ONLY CAUGHT FIRE!!!!
To people with a brain that would indicate it wasnt hit by a fucken jumbo jet you dumbshit!!!

thats admiral IDIOT for you,fucking dumbass indeed.LOL


----------



## the other mike (Aug 24, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


They won't _admit to_ watching them, then they'll search for one of their go-to 9/11 conspiracy theory debunking sites and figure out what to say .


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Uh dude isnt that what YOU have done throughout this whole thread. you should follow your OWN advise,I have advised you before in the past not to feed these trolls but you wouldnt listen as evidenced on this thread, i never feed these trolls,you never see ME replying to them,thats what they COUNT on is you feeding them. something you have both done on this thread. i put them ALL on ignore YEARS ago.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 24, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> . i put them ALL on ignore YEARS ago.


That's like the 50th time you've told me this.
Now run along and watch a Dodgers game or something.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



these shills like admiral idiot when they are losing this debate,they ALWAYS get desperate by retreating going to wikipedia where ANYBODY can post opinions and make stuff up. Such an act of desperation while getting owned.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > . i put them ALL on ignore YEARS ago.
> ...



I only brought it up THIS time because you told HERE WE GO AGAIN  not to feed the trolls .

thats kinda being a hypocrite if you wont follow your OWN advise yourself dude.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



they cant,they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are. they ALWAYS evade bld 7 cause they know that is the crux of the 9/11 coverup they cant get around.

they make up lies that debris came down on bld 7 which is IMPOSSIBLE since it was too far away,they have to result to lying as their instructers instruct them to all the time,the problem with their lies is like you said so well,people like YOU know the location of bld 7 which was too far away for debris from the towers to fall on but what they ignore even more so in their lies that the fires caused the collapse is that there were OTHER buildings MUCH CLOSER to the towers than bld 7 with FAR MORE severe damage to these buildings yet THOSE towers REMAINED standing. as always,they can only sling shit in defeat like the money trolls they are.


i would post pics of those buildings that were much closer to the towers than bld 7 IF these were not paid shills from Langley but since they are,like i said,i MYSELF dont feed the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



must be sad to be him to have his ass owned by you.

He indeed needs to go back and teach junior high school english for a boost to his ego.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

dannyboys said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > It's unimportant really, but I'd be interested in knowing why Donald Trump lied about 9/11.
> ...



lying? you mean like all these shills on this thread have like candyass,soupnazi,irosie,and and admiral idiot? talk about liars,they are the creme of the crop if you want to discuss LIARS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...





Angelo said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Given what we know now, anyone that believes the official bullshit story of 9/11/01 simply hasn't paid attention.
> ...



yeah these shills always ignore the laws of physics that every student ALWAYS learns in junior high school science classes. even many junior high school students back then knew better and the government was lying because of the laws of physics.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



you just owned their sorry ass Dale Smith ,they of course wont watch the video cause thats what their handlers instruct them to do.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

ranfunck said:


> fuck ya its a cover up and the skipper is a dumbass



what else do you expect out of a troll who ALSO believes in magic bullets?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

buttercup said:


> This sums it up, for those here who have short attention spans.



I always post that video to the NON shills who are just stupid fucks who are in denial mode,they never have any answers to counter it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Jones is part of the controlled opposition. For many years I did not believe it because it did not make any sense.However when you think hard about it it makes plenty of sense,what better way to have someone keep tabs on truthers than have a plant who appears to be on your side and appears to be against government corruption

He exposed how he is really working for them with Bohemian Grove. Nobody goes into that and comes out it alive unless of course they have been approved by them to do so. Me or you ,we could not go in there and take film footage like that and expect to come out of there alive.

Dale Smith  as well exposed him in one of his podcasts.

they would have killed off jones years ago IF he was REALLY for us. same as they did with Bill Cooper who was the REAL person that exposed 9/11 as an inside job.  Jones has lied always claiming HE exposed 9/11 when it was cooper and he also LIED saying cooper was an alchoholic.everybody that knew cooper said he never touched the stuff.

here is a video of where cooper exposes jones as the liar he is.

cooper was a patriot who  tried to get the truth out and really DID care about government corruption and paid the deadly price for it.

check out the video where he exposes the lies jones made up about him.

I have TRIED to get MW to wake up about jones and told her to watch this video,but she dismissed it of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> At least three notable anomalous events occurred at the World Trade Center in the weeks and months leading up to September 11, 2001, which may have related to the imminent terrorist attacks but could not have been caused by al-Qaeda, the group supposedly responsible for 9/11.
> 
> There was an increase in security at the Trade Center in the two weeks before 9/11, for reasons that are unclear, which only ended the day before the attacks. Also, the fire alarm system in World Trade Center Building 7 was placed on "test condition" every morning in the seven days before the attacks and on the day of 9/11. While it was in this mode, any alarms would be ignored. WTC 7 was a massive skyscraper located just north of the Twin Towers, which mysteriously collapsed late in the afternoon of September 11. And some of the elevators in the Twin Towers were out of service in the months before the attacks, supposedly due to maintenance work or modernization.
> 
> ...



oh yeah there were many evacuations that took place in the prior weeks before 9/11 which some of the workers that had worked there for YEARS,said that was UNPRECEDENTED in all the years they had been there,just one of dozens of coincidences the coincidence theorists dismiss though as just plain coincidences.

its the same thing with the JFK assassination,same as that one,there are so many coincidences that occur,that it gets so absurd they dont become coincidences anymore. i bring this up to people i know outside the boards and these stupid fucks always dismiss it and have no answers,they just say crap like that doesnt prove anything cause they dont want to look at the evidence that it does.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

Angelo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > You give her to much credit.
> ...


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 24, 2019)

LA RAM FAN said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Are ya fucken stupid!!
ONE OF WHICH ONLY CAUGHT FIRE!!!!
To people with a brain that would indicate it wasnt hit by a fucken jumbo jet you dumbshit!!!

thats admiral IDIOT for you,fucking dumbass indeed.LOL[/QUOTE]How do you suppose it caught fire?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


How do you suppose it caught fire?[/QUOTE]

  From small pieces of debris that caused a fire.
No modern day high rise has ever collapsed due to a fire.
   Which is what the NIST report claimed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



  From small pieces of debris that caused a fire.
No modern day high rise has ever collapsed due to a fire.
   Which is what the NIST report claimed.[/QUOTE]

the newest shill coming on to here to end up with shit on his face for the day after you took him to school


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 24, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> No modern day high rise has ever collapsed due to a fire.


Could you explain the bizarre convoluted reasoning that you used to come to that ridiculous conclusion so that I may metaphorically rip it to shreds and shove it up your ass?

Or do you concede that you cannot?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > No modern day high rise has ever collapsed due to a fire.
> ...



  Look it up your damn self.
And dont pull some shit from the middle east where building codes are non existent.


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 24, 2019)

You don't need any mastermind when confronted with morons. See the US Vietnam draft and go look at the terror wall.
Easy stuff. Idiots will do anything someone with a name tag tells them to do ( unless they have a bone spur)


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 24, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You are dodging the question.

Your concession is accepted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 24, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> You don't need any mastermind when confronted with morons. See the US Vietnam draft and go look at the terror wall.
> Easy stuff. Idiots will do anything someone with a name tag tells them to do ( unless they have a bone spur)


exactly,LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



I've posted the info a dozen times.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 24, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


What info?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 24, 2019)

Muhammed said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



  Dont act like a liberal.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Dec 1, 2019)

What he said.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> What he said.



Can you EVER produce a source by someone who looks like they have been seen in public during the last 20 years or so?

Why don't you go ahead and admit that this moron is actually YOU?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 1, 2019)

september 2019


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> september 2019



Another moron who hasn't seen the sun in decades because he is afraid of his own shadow.

As I said, do you have any sources that have a least a room temperature IQ?  I know you don't, but it seems you could find someone who agrees with you that didn't look like they had a serious Vitamin D deficiency.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 1, 2019)

Petty Officer Snotwell Bory is still batting 1000 on being wrong.

University Study Finds Fire Did Not Cause 3rd Tower's Collapse on 9/11


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Petty Officer Snotwell Bory is still batting 1000 on being wrong.
> 
> University Study Finds Fire Did Not Cause 3rd Tower's Collapse on 9/11



A study by civil engineers, who have probably zero training in building design and construction.  Good work Angelo!

Failures are your strong suit!  You never disappoint to be a disappointment!


----------



## the other mike (Dec 1, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Petty Officer Snotwell Bory is still batting 1000 on being wrong.
> ...



Nice opinions, but you can't try to dispute any of their findings unless you've at least read the article.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



They don't have any findings.  Where is the final report that should have been out last month?  Oops!

Another failure!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 10, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The biggest things I call into question when viewing the trade center incidents.
> Three buildings,two of which were among the tallest in the world,falling in their own foot print,one of which never got hit by a plane. I mean come on!!! You have two very tall buildings with the majority of the damage being on one side of the building. Shouldnt those buildings have fallen towards the side with the most damage? Then for all three to do the same thing? I call Bullshit.
> Zero film from one the most surveilled buildings on the planet....the pentagon.
> There's a shitload of other stuff that doesnt add up.
> Call me skeptical....


Bld  7 is the crux of the 9/11 coverup nobody has been able to get around that explosives were used.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 10, 2020)

LA RAM FAN said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest things I call into question when viewing the trade center incidents.
> ...


No explosives were used.  Stop making shit up!


----------



## the other mike (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2020)

Angelo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Likkmee said:
> ...


I know it they won’t do that.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## irosie91 (Oct 13, 2020)

how nice----tin man and spam-fan are playing 
candy-land together


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## candycorn (Oct 21, 2020)

I wonder if the 9/11 truthers are upset or thrilled that their batshit crazy conspiracy theory is being Trumped by all of the other batshit crazy conspiracy theories.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 4, 2020)

editing


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 4, 2020)

P F Tinmore said:


>


The good old deleting of 9/11 truth videos at its best.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 27, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Even 18 years after 9/11, there is a growing list of people who are questioning the official narrative of what happened, and many like myself believe it was an all-out inside job, planned months, perhaps years in advance. So who was inside and how did they pull it off ?
> The trillion dollar question.
> 
> On occasion, the public has been asked by George W. Bush to refrain from considering certain conspiracy theories. Bush has made such requests when people were looking into crimes in which he might be culpable. For example, when in 1994 Bush's former company Harken Energy was linked to the fraudulent Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI) through several investors, Bush's spokeswoman, Karen Hughes, shut down the inquiry by telling the Associated Press -- "We have no response to silly conspiracy theories." On another occasion, Bush said in a televised speech -- "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories concerning the attacks of September the 11th."
> ...


Bumped for the resident trolls to drool over.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 22, 2021)

My favorite shot of the Empire State Building.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 22, 2021)

They never listened to my idea of flexible towers.


----------



## the other mike (Feb 22, 2021)

__





						"Lucky Larry" Silverstein Family Were all "running late" on 9/11
					






					groups.google.com


----------



## the other mike (Aug 11, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Even 18 years after 9/11, there is a growing list of people who are questioning the official narrative of what happened, and many like myself believe it was an all-out inside job, planned months, perhaps years in advance. So who was inside and how did they pull it off ?
> The trillion dollar question.
> 
> On occasion, the public has been asked by George W. Bush to refrain from considering certain conspiracy theories. Bush has made such requests when people were looking into crimes in which he might be culpable. For example, when in 1994 Bush's former company Harken Energy was linked to the fraudulent Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI) through several investors, Bush's spokeswoman, Karen Hughes, shut down the inquiry by telling the Associated Press -- "We have no response to silly conspiracy theories." On another occasion, Bush said in a televised speech -- "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories concerning the attacks of September the 11th."
> ...


Google is trying to stay ahead of it by removing all the pertinent videos. They do it gradually one by one so it's not too obvious, but I would hope if you're a true American you would be asking why as I am.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 11, 2021)

__





						Demolition Access to the WTC Towers:  Part One - Tenants
					





					www.911review.com


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 11, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Google is trying to stay ahead of it by removing all the pertinent videos. They do it gradually one by one so it's not too obvious, but I would hope if you're a true American you would be asking why as I am.


I am always impressed with the crazy right wing's "NO CONSPIRACY THEORY LEFT BEHIND" program.


----------



## Colin norris (Aug 11, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Even 18 years after 9/11, there is a growing list of people who are questioning the official narrative of what happened, and many like myself believe it was an all-out inside job, planned months, perhaps years in advance. So who was inside and how did they pull it off ?
> The trillion dollar question.
> 
> On occasion, the public has been asked by George W. Bush to refrain from considering certain conspiracy theories. Bush has made such requests when people were looking into crimes in which he might be culpable. For example, when in 1994 Bush's former company Harken Energy was linked to the fraudulent Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI) through several investors, Bush's spokeswoman, Karen Hughes, shut down the inquiry by telling the Associated Press -- "We have no response to silly conspiracy theories." On another occasion, Bush said in a televised speech -- "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories concerning the attacks of September the 11th."
> ...




Jesus Christ. By your measure the more people talk about the more true it becomes. 

From whoever you plagairised that from is barking mad like all the conspiracy theorists like you.  

If I want truth in the matter I'll ask those  Martians at Boswell.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 11, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> I am always impressed with the crazy right wing's "NO CONSPIRACY THEORY LEFT BEHIND" program.


You like being wrong a lot don't you because I'm one of the least far-right individuals at USMB.

Ignorance is bliss right. So keep on being wrong bulldog.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 11, 2021)

As a matter of fact in 2016 I voted for Jill Stein which probably makes me farther left than you BULLDOG .

Now do some homework and see that everything I've posted is true. Or you can believe the paid shills like Soup Nazi and whoever else.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 11, 2021)

Angelo said:


> As a matter of fact in 2016 I voted for Jill Stein which probably makes me farther left than you BULLDOG .
> 
> Now do some homework and see that everything I've posted is true. Or you can believe the paid shills like Soup Nazi and whoever else.


9/11 truthers are anti government right wing nut jobs. You knew a vote for Jill Stein was the same as a vote for the crazy guy. You advocate crazy right wing crap, you are a crazy right winger. That's how it works.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 11, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> 9/11 truthers are anti government right wing nut jobs. You knew a vote for Jill Stein was the same as a vote for the crazy guy. You advocate crazy right wing crap, you are a crazy right winger. That's how it works.


You're going to believe whatever you want..... that's what ignorant people do, but I can assure you I have no reason to lie.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 11, 2021)

By the way you can't label me for speaking and seeking the truth.

This is not a theory it's an analysis.
Conspiracy theory boards were created because of 9/11. Maybe you heard it here first but it's the truth. Think about it.....


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 11, 2021)

Angelo said:


> You're going to believe whatever you want..... that's what ignorant people do, but I can assure you I have no reason to lie.


Sureyou do. You're too embarrassed to be associated with the hard core crazies, but don't have a problem with the mid range crazies.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 11, 2021)

Angelo said:


> By the way you can't label me for speaking and seeking the truth.
> 
> This is not a theory it's an analysis.
> Conspiracy theory boards were created because of 9/11. Maybe you heard it here first but it's the truth. Think about it.....


Analysis of batshit crazy conspiracy theories. No matter how you try to describe it, you can't make it not crazy.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 11, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Sureyou do. You're too embarrassed to be associated with the hard core crazies, but don't have a problem with the mid range crazies.


I kinda liked Mindwars....except for cluttering the CT board, burying my more important threads, like this one. 

One or two of the trolls will be along in a minute, like clockwork.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 11, 2021)

BULLDOG said:


> Analysis of batshit crazy conspiracy theories. No matter how you try to describe it, you can't make it not crazy.


Conspiracy theory boards were created for the sole purpose of covering up the crimes of 911. All these other conspiracy theories fall perfectly around it ....JFK, OK City, Waco, Osama Bin Laden still being alive( one of my personal favorites)


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> As a matter of fact in 2016 I voted for Jill Stein which probably makes me farther left than you BULLDOG .
> 
> Now do some homework and see that everything I've posted is true. Or you can believe the paid shills like Soup Nazi and whoever else.


There are no paid shills here bou

Yoiu have never posted a shjred of evidence. You cannot post any evideence of anhyk kind.

Everything you hasve posted are fucking lies and that has been proven and you fucking know it'


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 12, 2021)

Yes you do liar.

Your reason is you are a small time loser and these idiotic theories are all you have to feel good aboiut yourself.,


You are childish and immature and a proven liar and weak ass coward


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes you do liar.
> 
> Your reason is you are a small time loser and these idiotic theories are all you have to feel good aboiut yourself.,
> 
> ...


I never lie.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 12, 2021)

I suppose no one on here has ever watched a building being demolished before...

A building usually has glass windows, and when a demolition happens, the first thing to go are the windows. The internal pressure pops the glass out, there is no way to hide it or prevent it. 

Another thing is that there were firefighters in the North tower when it collapsed. Every one of their accounts say that while they were inside that heard a "continuous and loud roar". Not a BOOM BOOM BOOM But one long and loud one. I don't care how much explosives you put in there to make a "roar" you would still hear individual explosions and pops and it would be noticeable both inside and out.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> I suppose no one on here has ever watched a building being demolished before...
> 
> A building usually has glass windows, and when a demolition happens, the first thing to go are the windows. The internal pressure pops the glass out, there is no way to hide it or prevent it.
> 
> Another thing is that there were firefighters in the North tower when it collapsed. Every one of their accounts say that while they were inside that heard a "continuous and loud roar". Not a BOOM BOOM BOOM But one long and loud one. I don't care how much explosives you put in there to make a "roar" you would still hear individual explosions and pops and it would be noticeable both inside and out.


And still....Nobody can answer the question of how the collapses 

 shattered Newton's third law of motion.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> And still....Nobody can answer the question of how the collapses
> 
> shattered Newton's third law of motion.


What in the actual fuck are you talking about? There is so much footage of this event, so many eyewitness accounts, there is no freakin' way that a bunch of armchair physicists can disprove it!


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> What in the actual fuck are you talking about? There is so much footage of this event, so many eyewitness accounts, there is no freakin' way that a bunch of armchair physicists can disprove it!


Funny you sound like someone with a guilty conscience.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Of course look at your avatar .....you're proud that your ancestors were slave owners.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Of course look at your avatar .....you're proud of being the ancestor of slave owners aren't you?


I'm proud of being a first generation Southerner, but that's besides the point.


Explain the Pentagon. Explain Shanksville. My father was at the pentagon all day and all nightas a firefighter, breathing in acrid smoke, burning jet fuel and tripping over airplane wreckage. He saw human spines, burned luggage tags, charred bodies. He knows what he saw. No fucking bomb did that. It is sick to even think that somehow there was an ulterior motive to all of this. 


Immediately we went to war after 9/11. What did we gain? Nothing. We fought for nearly 20 years and all we had to show for it were dead and wounded Americans. Al Qaeda terrorists inflicted the worst attack on the nations soil ever. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> I'm proud of being a first generation Southerner, but that's besides the point.
> 
> 
> Explain the Pentagon. Explain Shanksville. My father was at the pentagon all day and all nightas a firefighter, breathing in acrid smoke, burning jet fuel and tripping over airplane wreckage. He saw human spines, burned luggage tags, charred bodies. He knows what he saw. No fucking bomb did that. It is sick to even think that somehow there was an ulterior motive to all of this.
> ...


They always change the subject when you ask a direct question.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

It never fails.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> They always change the subject when you ask a direct question.


It wasn't a question, it was a jab. Besides, I kinda answered your question for you. "First generation Southerner". All my ancestors were yanks, fatso.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> It wasn't a question, it was a jab. Besides, I kinda answered your question for you. "First generation Southerner". All my ancestors were yanks, fatso.


Fyi, I was born in Brooklyn New York you Fried Chicken eating goober. And I'm  6'3",185, same as I was 30 years ago.

The question was how did the collapses defy Newton's third law of motion ?




All 3 collapses



How could there have possibly been zero resistance from the 47 underlying core columns of each twin tower?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I never lie.


Yes you do and that is a proven fact.

Nor do you post evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Fyi, I was born in Brooklyn New York you Fried Chicken eating goober. And I'm  6'3",185, same as I was 30 years ago.
> 
> The question was how did the collapses defy Newton's third law of motion ?
> View attachment 524759
> ...


None of the collapses violated ANy laws of gravity that is a procen fact and it proves you are a liar.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Conspiracy theory boards were created for the sole purpose of covering up the crimes of 911. All these other conspiracy theories fall perfectly around it ....JFK, OK City, Waco, Osama Bin Laden still being alive( one of my personal favorites)


Conspiracy theory boards existed befoee 911 you idiot


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Fyi, I was born in Brooklyn New York you Fried Chicken eating goober. And I'm  6'3",185, same as I was 30 years ago.
> 
> The question was how did the collapses defy Newton's third law of motion ?
> View attachment 524759
> ...




Don't you knock fried Chicken now... that's Kentucky Blasphemy. 


Just because YOU don't understand it, doesn't make it not true. It has long been said that the steel holding the building up could not bear the weight of the plane, and the plane was melting the upper floor structure supports. Once those gave way it started a chain reaction, nothing hard about that.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Don't you knock fried Chicken now... that's Kentucky Blasphemy.
> 
> 
> Just because YOU don't understand it, doesn't make it not true. It has long been said that the steel holding the building up could not bear the weight of the plane, and the plane was melting the upper floor structure supports. Once those gave way it started a chain reaction, nothing hard about that.


The chain reaction was the accelerated motion that could only have been caused by some form of thermite which was probably in the remote- controlled planes that hit.

And you don't have to be an architect or an engineer to realize that the core columns underneath also had to have been compromised for them to have collapsed the way they did.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> The chain reaction was the accelerated motion that could only have been caused by some form of thermite which was probably in the remote- controlled planes that hit.
> 
> And you don't have to be an architect or an engineer to realize that the core columns underneath also had to have been compromised for them to have collapsed the way they did.


Uh..... No. 


For one, when the North Tower collapsed, it had a large enough pocket on the bottom floors for the trapped fire fighters and victims to survive. They were on lower level floors (I forget the exact floor, but it was above ground level), why would demolishers blow a building several floors above ground level?


No matter how you look at it, your theories are flawed purely by the fact that you are believing in a lie. You don't understand it, so you come up with purported "evidence" that has been debunked, disproved or shown to be misleading, many times.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Uh..... No.
> 
> 
> For one, when the North Tower collapsed, it had a large enough pocket on the bottom floors for the trapped fire fighters and victims to survive. They were on lower level floors (I forget the exact floor, but it was above ground level), why would demolishers blow a building several floors above ground level?
> ...


Witnesses heard explosions at ground level and they saw the whole Lobby blown out way before any collapse.

My hypothesis is the 47 core columns were each wrapped with demolition charges on at least 2 floors along with the explosion at ground level, and possibly thermite in the planes themselves.

This is why you guys had all the steel removed and destroyed before anyone had a chance to investigate.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

But there will always be evidence.

 I know you want what's on my mind 
I know it eats you up inside


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> The chain reaction was the accelerated motion that could only have been caused by some form of thermite which was probably in the remote- controlled planes that hit.
> 
> And you don't have to be an architect or an engineer to realize that the core columns underneath also had to have been compromised for them to have collapsed the way they did.


Wrong it was caused by the laws of physics after the impact and fire weakened gthe supports.

The planes were not remote controlled and that is fact. You are lying again


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> But there will always be evidence.
> 
> I know you want what's on my mind
> I know it eats you up inside


There is no evidnce or you would have posted it

You have never done so bugt you do lie about it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Witnesses heard explosions at ground level and they saw the whole Lobby blown out way before any collapse.
> 
> My hypothesis is the 47 core columns were each wrapped with demolition charges on at least 2 floors along with the explosion at ground level, and possibly thermite in the planes themselves.
> 
> This is why you guys had all the steel removed and destroyed before anyone had a chance to investigate.


Hearing explosions or seeing things blown out during a collapse does not prove demolitions.

There was no way to have warpped those charges without being noticed.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Hearing explosions or seeing things blown out during a collapse does not prove demolitions.
> 
> There was no way to have warpped those charges without being noticed.


The core columns surrounded the elevator shafts......

Save the disingenuous stuff for the Sunday school kids.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> The core columns surrounded the elevator shafts......
> 
> Save the disingenuous stuff for the Sunday school kids.


Which is irrelevant. The core core columns were severed and weakened and did not even bear most of the weight


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Which is irrelevant. The core core columns were severed and weakened and did not even bear most of the weight


To the kids listening this is called diversion and distraction.

You can balance a brick on 4 toothpicks, or a 38 lb cinder block on 8 toothpicks.
That's a simple example of how strong the core columns in the World Trade Center were.

There's no way the collapses happened the way they did without the core being compromised.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

__





						Demolition Access to the WTC Towers:  Part One - Tenants
					





					www.911review.com


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> To the kids listening this is called diversion and distraction.
> 
> You can balance a brick on 4 toothpicks, or a 38 lb cinder block on 8 toothpicks.
> That's a simple example of how strong the core columns in the World Trade Center were.
> ...


If you spread the toothpicks out far apart and evenly across the surface of the block. However we're not talking about that, we are talking about something on a very much larger scale, tall and thin, not short and wide to distribute the weight evenly.


Find me these witnesses that say they heard "explosions". Every account that I have heard or read, whether it be from firefighters, police or bystanders say they heard a "roar".


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> If you spread the toothpicks out far apart and evenly across the surface of the block. However we're not talking about that, we are talking about something on a very much larger scale, tall and thin, not short and wide to distribute the weight evenly.
> 
> 
> Find me these witnesses that say they heard "explosions". Every account that I have heard or read, whether it be from firefighters, police or bystanders say they heard a "roar".


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

But it's okay we've made copies of everything.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There is no evidnce or you would have posted it
> 
> You have never done so bugt you do lie about it


Yeah I might as well go online and say I know where a million dollars is hidden from a bank robbery , or where terrorists are hiding nuclear weapons in a storage building. 

Here's my favorite. I was fired from the FBI pedophile unit because I kept wasting the suspects before their days in court.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

__





						9-11 Research: The Core Structures
					





					911research.wtc7.net


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm gonna tell ya, I don't get YouTube on this computer. But the fact that you get your info from blogs and YouTube just makes it funny.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> I'm gonna tell ya, I don't get YouTube on this computer. But the fact that you get your info from blogs and YouTube just makes it funny.


It's not my fault you still live in the 20th century.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> It's not my fault you still live in the 20th century.


It isn't your fault, because that's not how I live. I have a nice large monitor and a decent processor, but a bug got into the computer and I haven't bothered to fix it yet. I choose to spend my money acquiring more for my collections of relics. 


That doesn't change the point that you get your "top secret info" from a blog.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> It isn't your fault, because that's not how I live. I have a nice large monitor and a decent processor, but a bug got into the computer and I haven't bothered to fix it yet. I choose to spend my money acquiring more for my collections of relics.
> 
> 
> That doesn't change the point that you get your "top secret info" from a blog.


What would you suggest I do schedule an interview with Dick Cheney?

Let me know when you have anything worthwhile to contribute to this thread besides trolling and the usual disinformation bulshit.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> What would you suggest I do schedule an interview with Dick Cheney?
> 
> Let me know when you have anything worthwhile to contribute to this thread besides trolling and the usual disinformation bulshit.


No you seriously prove something! Unless you were there, you were investigating, you have a degree to prove your knowledge, you spend countless hours and years investigating and do your own math, your own physics, your own chemistry your own thermodynamics, then you are taking the word of somebody who has too much time on his hands writing stuff on a blog site that SOUNDS smart, but you are going completely by faith. 

This can be said of other things, but I'm willing to go with the people who do this for a living and dedicate their lives to it, rather than  a bunch of lying truthers who want to find the boogeyman in the closet because they have too much time on their hands.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 12, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> No you seriously prove something! Unless you were there, you were investigating, you have a degree to prove your knowledge, you spend countless hours and years investigating and do your own math, your own physics, your own chemistry your own thermodynamics, then you are taking the word of somebody who has too much time on his hands writing stuff on a blog site that SOUNDS smart, but you are going completely by faith.
> 
> This can be said of other things, but I'm willing to go with the people who do this for a living and dedicate their lives to it, rather than  a bunch of lying truthers who want to find the boogeyman in the closet because they have too much time on their hands.


You must not have read many of my posts.
So obviously you're going to keep wasting my time and cluttering the thread with this Chit Chat ?


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Aug 12, 2021)

Angelo said:


> You must not have read many of my posts.
> So obviously you're going to keep wasting my time and cluttering the thread with this Chit Chat ?




Your posts are just a bunch of sciencey sounding shit copy and pasted from a blog. Not impressed. It's not like you're gonna change any minds here either, the only people viewing these kinds of threads are fellow wackjobs and those who want to get a good laugh or troll.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> To the kids listening this is called diversion and distraction.
> 
> You can balance a brick on 4 toothpicks, or a 38 lb cinder block on 8 toothpicks.
> That's a simple example of how strong the core columns in the World Trade Center were.
> ...


No it is called facts proving you wrong.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Yeah I might as well go online and say I know where a million dollars is hidden from a bank robbery , or where terrorists are hiding nuclear weapons in a storage building.
> 
> Here's my favorite. I was fired from the FBI pedophile unit because I kept wasting the suspects before their days in court.


One lie is as good as another and the proven lies you tell abougt 911 are even nuttier.


----------



## surada (Aug 13, 2021)

Angelo said:


> It's unimportant really, but I'd be interested in knowing why Donald Trump lied about 9/11.
> He claims that morning actually* witnessing some of the jumpers *
> who were (in fact) leaping to their deaths, *from his Trump Tower terrace in uptown Manhattan.*
> ( which would have been impossible even with binoculars on a clear day - you could see the towers from there
> - the ESB/ Rock Cntr area but not people. I've been there many times )Maybe he really is a pathological liar as some have said, but I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt.



Trump lied because he craves being the center of attention.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 13, 2021)

surada said:


> Trump lied because he craves being the center of attention.


Being the center of attention doesn't require any dishonesty. Maybe he's a pathological liar....

Other than that, just a little side story and he had nothing to do with the topic at hand.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 2, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Nanothermite particles identified at ground zero.


They're always deleting these things aren't they?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 2, 2021)

Angelo said:


> They're always deleting these things aren't they?


They delete lots of fictional BS including that one


----------



## the other mike (Sep 5, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> I don't get YouTube on this computer.


What computer doesn't get YouTube ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 5, 2021)

All three towers collapsed by controlled demolition on 9/11 .
					

Let's see how the truth deniers and trolls respond to my new approach, without the usual diversion and disruption tactics.  Record I'm posting this in conspiracy theories because I know the administrators are required to anyway. You're welcome moderators.   Once you become aware as many of us...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 5, 2021)

Angelo said:


> All three towers collapsed by controlled demolition on 9/11 .
> 
> 
> Let's see how the truth deniers and trolls respond to my new approach, without the usual diversion and disruption tactics.  Record I'm posting this in conspiracy theories because I know the administrators are required to anyway. You're welcome moderators.   Once you become aware as many of us...
> ...


You never posted any evidence on that thread 

when will you stop being my little bitch and post some evidence?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 5, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You never posted any evidence on that thread
> 
> when will you stop being my little bitch and post some evidence?


Let's let the kids decide for themselves shall we ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 5, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Let's let the kids decide for themselves shall we ?


No you post some evidence little boy.

you are the kid here and making ridiculous claims which are unsupported by evidence.

You back up your lies


----------



## the other mike (Sep 5, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No you post some evidence little boy.
> 
> you are the kid here and making ridiculous claims which are unsupported by evidence.
> 
> You back up your lies


I always tell the truth
 even when I lie.

Prove you're not a robot... what movie is that from?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 5, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I always tell the truth
> even when I lie.
> 
> Prove you're not a robot... what movie is that from?


You have never told the truth on these threads. You lie about many things.

That is proven fact.

Post some evidence boy


----------



## the other mike (Sep 5, 2021)

New..
Uploaded on 8/12/21....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 5, 2021)

Angelo said:


> New..
> Uploaded on 8/12/21....


Same old bullshit from you.

Repeated opinions and no evidence.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 5, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Same old bullshit from you.
> 
> Repeated opinions and no evidence.


Again as usual you're trying to control the narrative..... let the kids decide.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 5, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Again as usual you're trying to control the narrative..... let the kids decide.


No you are not trying to convince anyone you are making assertions with no evidence.

Post some evidence liar


----------



## the other mike (Sep 5, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Post some evidence liar


Right.... I post evidence & a few days later 4 swat thugs show up and I disappear.

If I happen to have evidence I'm saving it for the grand jury coming up.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 5, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Right.... I post evidence & a few days later 4 swat thugs show up and I disappear.
> 
> If I happen to have evidence I'm saving it for the grand jury coming up.


There is no grand jury coming up and you do not have evidence.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 5, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There is no grand jury coming up and you do not have evidence.


I know how they keep putting it off but you know how these things can drag out for years sometimes decades.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 6, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I know how they keep putting it off but you know how these things can drag out for years sometimes decades.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 6, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I know how they keep putting it off but you know how these things can drag out for years sometimes decades.


There is no grand jury now post some evidence.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 7, 2021)

Angelo said:


> What computer doesn't get YouTube ?


One that had several online virus and ad blockers enabled by someone who didn't know what they were doing, and no one seems to know how to fix it. It thinks websites like YouTube, Quora, Reddit, etc. are all bad. Because we are low income, we live with it instead of getting a new one.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> One that had several online virus and ad blockers enabled by someone who didn't know what they were doing, and no one seems to know how to fix it. It thinks websites like YouTube, Quora, Reddit, etc. are all bad. Because we are low income, we live with it instead of getting a new one.


I get YouTube on my phones, laptops, tablets and three different television mediums.

Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 7, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Welcome to the real world.
> View attachment 536128






Welcome to the real world? Says the guy trying to push a fantasy narrative on a tragedy because he can't handle the real world truth.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Welcome to the real world? Says the guy trying to push a fantasy narrative on a tragedy because he can't handle the real world truth.


Hey.... you want to believe what they tell you on Fox and CNN, more power to you buddy.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2021)

A ski instructor in Vermont.
That's sweet.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2021)

Bremer, it should be noted, was the Bush-appointed proconsul or administrator of occupied Iraq until the end of June 2004. During Bremer's reign there was no metering of the oil that was exported from Iraq.It is also primarily decisions taken by Bremer that are responsible for the misery and chaos that have afflicted Iraq since the U.S.-led occupation began. Previously, Bremer was the right-hand man for Henry Kissinger & Associates.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 7, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Hey.... you want to believe what they tell you on Fox and CNN, more power to you buddy.
> View attachment 536136


You would prefer people believe what you tell them even though it is dreamed up and pulled out of your ass


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 7, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Hey.... you want to believe what they tell you on Fox and CNN, more power to you buddy.
> View attachment 536136


I believe the people who were actually there, the firefighters, police, paramedics, civilians... I believe the men of the FDNY who signed my hat that were there. I believe my dad who was at the pentagon, I believe my aunt who saw the crash site of flight 93. I don't believe some inbred fuck on the other end of the computer telling me that people I know and love, and thousands of other witnesses are all liars just because he says so.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> . I don't believe some inbred fuck on the other end of the computer telling me


And this is why you mean zero to me.
Bye, premolecular nonbeing.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 7, 2021)

Angelo said:


> And this is why you mean zero to me.
> Bye, premolecular nonbeing.


Good, now we're even. Don't quote my posts again on this thread.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2021)

Confederate Soldier said:


> Good, now we're even. Don't quote my posts again on this thread.


Then get the fuck off of MY thread, hillbilly.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 7, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Then get the fuck off of MY thread, hillbilly.


Its not your thread and clearly you lied when you claimed he means zero to you.

Your self worth is dependant on the opinions of others.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Even 18 years after 9/11, there is a growing list of people who are questioning the official narrative of what happened, and many like myself believe it was an all-out inside job, planned months, perhaps years in advance. So who was inside and how did they pull it off ?
> The trillion dollar question.
> 
> On occasion, the public has been asked by George W. Bush to refrain from considering certain conspiracy theories. Bush has made such requests when people were looking into crimes in which he might be culpable. For example, when in 1994 Bush's former company Harken Energy was linked to the fraudulent Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI) through several investors, Bush's spokeswoman, Karen Hughes, shut down the inquiry by telling the Associated Press -- "We have no response to silly conspiracy theories." On another occasion, Bush said in a televised speech -- "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories concerning the attacks of September the 11th."
> ...


My thread attracted a lot of attention in 3 years.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 7, 2021)

Angelo said:


> My thread attracted a lot of attention in 3 years.


It is not your thread and no it hasn't.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It is not your thread and no it hasn't.


Well I don't count you trolls.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 7, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Well I don't count you trolls.


You mean your betters who correct your lies and fallacies.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2021)

What's the most evil about it is they could have done it in the middle of the night and hardly anyone would have died. Fucking murderers.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2021)

They'll get their day in court.
By the way I wonder how that Durham investigation's going .


----------



## Skylar (Sep 15, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Even 18 years after 9/11, there is a growing list of people who are questioning the official narrative of what happened, and many like myself believe it was an all-out inside job, planned months, perhaps years in advance. So who was inside and how did they pull it off ?
> The trillion dollar question.
> 
> On occasion, the public has been asked by George W. Bush to refrain from considering certain conspiracy theories. Bush has made such requests when people were looking into crimes in which he might be culpable. For example, when in 1994 Bush's former company Harken Energy was linked to the fraudulent Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI) through several investors, Bush's spokeswoman, Karen Hughes, shut down the inquiry by telling the Associated Press -- "We have no response to silly conspiracy theories." On another occasion, Bush said in a televised speech -- "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories concerning the attacks of September the 11th."
> ...



Is this where you start your 'Larry Silverstein' nonsense? 

Or do you even know? You generally have no idea what you're linking to.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Is this where you start your 'Larry Silverstein' nonsense?
> 
> Or do you even know? You generally have no idea what you're linking to.


Larry who ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Skylar (Sep 15, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Same old bullshit from you.
> 
> Repeated opinions and no evidence.



And they aren't even his opinions. He just spams videos he's never watched and sites he's never read.

If they try to discuss the flaws in their own theories........its invariably bad for them. As the 911 conspiracies are fantastically far fetched, poorly thought through and are often self contradictory.

Angelo does what most conspiracy theorists do.....spam and run.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 15, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Angelo does what most conspiracy theorists do.....spam and run.


Does it look like I'm running ?
From my thread which I started over 3 years ago ?
No.
Which makes you wrong as usual....it must get tiring.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Does it look like I'm running ?
> From my thread which I started* over* 3 years ago ?
> No.
> Which makes you wrong as usual....it must get tiring.


_*Almost*_ 3 years ago, I meant to say.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Does it look like I'm running ?
> From my thread which I started over 3 years ago ?
> No.
> Which makes you wrong as usual....it must get tiring.


It is not your thread and yes you run away in fear from any real intelligent discussion.

You never post evidence and consistently run away when faced with it;


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2021)

NIST lied


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2021)

USMB is blocking videos now ??
Very telling.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2021)

Angelo said:


> NIST lied


Prove it you lying sack of trash because so far you have strictly presented bullshit with no evidence


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Prove it you lying sack of trash because so far you have strictly presented bullshit with no evidence


And when they weren't lying, they would just omit 
evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2021)

Angelo said:


> And when they weren't lying, they would just omit
> evidence.


No it is proven that you are the one who lies and willfullly ignores evidence.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2021)

According to NIST, the highest temperature reached by the fires was 1,100°C. Yet structural steel does not begin to melt until about 1,482°C (2,700°F). How then did NIST explain the evidence of molten metal?

*NIST’s first approach was to omit the evidence of molten metal from its final report.*








						High-Temperature Thermitic Reactions | Twin Towers
					

Despite the illegal destruction of most of the structural steel and other debris in the months after 9/11, a sizeable body of forensic evidence has been developed over the years by government investigators and independent researchers. Much of the available evidence indicates the occurrence of...




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2021)

Angelo said:


> According to NIST, the highest temperature reached by the fires was 1,100°C. Yet structural steel does not begin to melt until about 1,482°C (2,700°F). How then did NIST explain the evidence of molten metal?
> 
> *NIST’s first approach was to omit the evidence of molten metal from its final report.*
> 
> ...


Asked and answered yet you lie about it because you are a weak little coward. There was never  ANY evidence of molten metal as the towers collapsed or immediately after their collapse.

That is fact you weak little bitch


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2021)

Ignoring the disinformation trolls......
Here's a first responder account....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Ignoring the disinformation trolls......
> Here's a first responder account....


There are no such trolls you simply ignore inconvenient facts proving your lies.

This video has been posted many times over and is irrelevant.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There are no such trolls you simply ignore inconvenient facts proving your lies.
> 
> This video has been posted many times over and is irrelevant.


If trolls like you would stop
cluttering the threads with your usual trollisms, then I wouldn't have to keep posting it.

(It's for the kids. You understand)


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2021)

Angelo said:


> If trolls like you would stop
> cluttering the threads with your usual trollisms, then I wouldn't have to keep posting it.
> 
> (It's for the kids. You understand)


No you keep posting it because you have NOTHING.

You ignore the fact that it is not evidence and proves nothing.

Kids do not read this thread you troll.

Everyone here knows you are a liar and proven wrong anf they are adukts.

You are the only kid and are too childish to face that you have been owned


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2021)

USMB is smart to program their bots
to insult and misspell words, like real people.
Pretty clever.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2021)

Angelo said:


> USMB is smart to program their bots
> to insult and misspell words, like real people.
> Pretty clever.


They have no such bots.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2021)

I 
am 
not 
a 
robot


----------



## the other mike (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 18, 2021)

Angelo said:


> View attachment 541147


Still nothing new and no evidence.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Still nothing new and no evidence.


Many people still believe the official story, so in that respect, there's always something new for someone.

There's no statute of limitations on truth-finding.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 19, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Many people still believe the official story, so in that respect, there's always something new for someone.
> 
> There's no statute of limitations on truth-finding.


Most people believe the not official official story because it IS the truth. Mosst intelligent people reject your ideas because they are lies and proven so by evidence


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Most people believe the not official official story because it IS the truth. Mosst intelligent people reject your ideas because they are lies and proven so by evidence


Spoken like a true Dulles.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 19, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Spoken like a true Dulles.


You mean factual and accurate in comparison to your moronic claims.

Yes that is true


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 19, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Even 18 years after 9/11, there is a growing list of people who are questioning the official narrative of what happened, and many like myself believe it was an all-out inside job, planned months, perhaps years in advance. So who was inside and how did they pull it off ?
> The trillion dollar question.
> 
> On occasion, the public has been asked by George W. Bush to refrain from considering certain conspiracy theories. Bush has made such requests when people were looking into crimes in which he might be culpable. For example, when in 1994 Bush's former company Harken Energy was linked to the fraudulent Bank of Credit and Commerce International (BCCI) through several investors, Bush's spokeswoman, Karen Hughes, shut down the inquiry by telling the Associated Press -- "We have no response to silly conspiracy theories." On another occasion, Bush said in a televised speech -- "Let us never tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories concerning the attacks of September the 11th."
> ...


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Bremer, it should be noted, was the Bush-appointed proconsul or administrator of occupied Iraq until the end of June 2004. During Bremer's reign there was no metering of the oil that was exported from Iraq.It is also primarily decisions taken by Bremer that are responsible for the misery and chaos that have afflicted Iraq since the U.S.-led occupation began. Previously, Bremer was the right-hand man for Henry Kissinger & Associates.



There was no oil being exported from Iraq in 2004 that's why there was no metering.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2021)

surada said:


> There was no oil being exported from Iraq in 2004 that's why there was no metering.


Right.
Around the same time that billions in cash on pallets didn't vanish
in the desert somewhere.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2021)

How the US sent $12bn in cash to Iraq. And watched it vanish
					

Special flights brought in tonnes of banknotes which disappeared into the war zone.




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## surada (Sep 19, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Right.
> Around the same time that billions in cash on pallets didn't vanish
> in the desert somewhere.



What money in Iraq vanished? Bush's invasion killed what was left of Iraq's oil business for nearly 13 years.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2021)

surada said:


> What money in Iraq vanished? Bush's invasion killed what was left of Iraq's oil business for nearly 13 years.


Are you that blind or lazy ?
I posted a freakin article immediately after saying that.
smh

Post #480


----------



## the other mike (Sep 19, 2021)

How the US sent $12bn in cash to Iraq. And watched it vanish
					

Special flights brought in tonnes of banknotes which disappeared into the war zone.




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Gamolon (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> According to NIST, the highest temperature reached by the fires was 1,100°C. Yet structural steel does not begin to melt until about 1,482°C (2,700°F). How then did NIST explain the evidence of molten metal?
> 
> *NIST’s first approach was to omit the evidence of molten metal from its final report.*
> 
> ...


Angelo,

Show everyone where, in either of those two links, that someone has provided forensic proof that the "metal" was "steel". You can't. It's all speculation. You even did it in your initial post above. You make the leap from "metal" to "steel" without any proof whatsoever.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Witnesses heard explosions at ground level and they saw the whole Lobby blown out way before any collapse.
> 
> My hypothesis is the 47 core columns were each wrapped with demolition charges on at least 2 floors along with the explosion at ground level, and possibly thermite in the planes themselves.
> 
> This is why you guys had all the steel removed and destroyed before anyone had a chance to investigate.


Wait a minute!

Haven't you referenced Niels Harrit's thermite paper or AE911 referencing his paper as proof of thermite? Have you read Harrit's paper? Obviously not as you wouldn't be saying that the columns were "wrapped" in explosives or that the thermite was "in the planes".


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Wait a minute!
> 
> Haven't you referenced Niels Harrit's thermite paper or AE911 referencing his paper as proof of thermite? Have you read Harrit's paper? Obviously not as you wouldn't be saying that the columns were "wrapped" in explosives or that the thermite was "in the planes".


Nano-thermite can be sprayed on carpeting as well.

If you see a splash in the middle of the ocean, but you
don't know what caused it , it was still a splash.....likewise, we don't know how they pulled off the 9/11 demolitions, but it was still demolitions.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> You make the leap from "metal" to "steel" without any proof whatsoever.


Liar.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)

The kids can see for themselves.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Nano-thermite can be sprayed on carpeting as well.
> 
> If you see a splash in the middle of the ocean, but you
> don't know what caused it , it was still a splash.....likewise, we don't know how they pulled off the 9/11 demolitions, but it was still demolitions.



No it was not oor you would have been able gto post evidence now which you have never done.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> The kids can see for themselves.


No expplosion as alll kids and adults know


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Liar.


You're on.

Show me proof that there was molten steel.

You have none.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Liar.


YOU are the fucking liar angelo and you made that leap exactly as he said.

You are such a coward


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No expplosion as alll kids and adults know


So where are the top 20 floors and the antenna ?
How could the entire top quarter of a skyscraper fall straight down and vanish like the building's made of wood ...20 floors just melted into nothing in 2 or 3 seconds....and you claim this is normal.

Where's the roof kids  ? Watch ....


----------



## surada (Sep 20, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Wait a minute!
> 
> Haven't you referenced Niels Harrit's thermite paper or AE911 referencing his paper as proof of thermite? Have you read Harrit's paper? Obviously not as you wouldn't be saying that the columns were "wrapped" in explosives or that the thermite was "in the planes".




It was a very simple plot and a closely held conspiracy.. You have spent more hours on propaganda than they did in planning and execution.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> You're on.
> 
> Show me proof that there was molten steel.
> 
> You have none.


First of all, there had to be molten steel for the towers to have collapsed in near-freefall acceleration to begin with. Save the disingenuous questions for the Sunday school kids' quiz, chief.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)

surada said:


> It was a very simple plot and a closely held conspiracy.. You have spent more hours on propaganda than they did in planning and execution.


You have zero sense of humor old witch.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> First of all, there had to be molten steel for the towers to have collapsed in near-freefall acceleration to begin with. Save the disingenuous questions for the Sunday school kids' quiz, chief.


Completely wrong.

And you STILL have provided no proof whatsoever of molten steel. All speculation.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 20, 2021)

surada said:


> What money in Iraq vanished? Bush's invasion killed what was left of Iraq's oil business for nearly 13 years.


   really?      how did Bush kill Iraq's oil business?


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> First of all, there had to be molten steel for the towers to have collapsed in near-freefall acceleration to begin with. Save the disingenuous questions for the Sunday school kids' quiz, chief.


You still never answered the question.

How does something with supposedly ZERO RESISTANCE below it fall at NEAR FREEFALL and not AT FREEFALL? What is stopping the upper section from falling AT FREEFALL?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Completely wrong.
> 
> And you STILL have provided no proof whatsoever of molten steel. All speculation.


Eyewitness accounts of molten steel.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Nano-thermite can be sprayed on carpeting as well.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Eyewitness accounts of molten steel.


People can identify what a molten substance is by eyesight alone?

That's incredible!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> So where are the top 20 floors and the antenna ?
> How could the entire top quarter of a skyscraper fall straight down and vanish like the building's made of wood ...20 floors just melted into nothing in 2 or 3 seconds....and you claim this is normal.
> 
> Where's the roof kids  ? Watch ....


Its called gfravity you stupid asswipe 

There is no image or evidence of a fucking explosion and not one piece orr evidence of demolition.

you are such a fucking stupid piece of filth you keep repeating the same PROVEN lies,.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> People can identify what a molten substance is by eyesight alone?
> 
> That's incredible!


What was left of the aluminum evaporated into the pulverized concrete dust remember ? So the only thing left to be molten was steel.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> What was left of the aluminum evaporated into the pulverized concrete dust remember ? So the only thing left to be molten was steel.


Who said that?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)

Steel core columns in the World Trade Center 101
(for the kids)


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


>


Danny Jowenko, controlled demolition expert, said in an interview that the twin towers were NOT demolished by explosives.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Steel core columns in the World Trade Center 101
> (for the kids)


Why, in that video at about 1:20, do they show the 47 columns as all BOX COLUMNS at that level when they were "I" beams? Are you pushing yet another incorrect video?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)

Prove them wrong or show evidence and they 
move the goal posts.

Pay attention kids. Gamelon is the quintessential
disinformation troll.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Prove them wrong or show evidence and they
> move the goal posts.
> 
> Pay attention kids. Gamelon is the quintessential
> disinformation troll.


Prove who wrong? And who did I say moved the goal posts? You need to learn how to quote the posts you're replying to.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Prove who wrong? And who did I say moved the goal posts? You need to learn how to quote the posts you're replying to.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 20, 2021)

Angelo said:


> View attachment 541878


I thought so. Angelo has no answers to any hard questions or when asked for proof of his assertions. This is what's to be expected of a truther.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)

More disinformation tactics, cluttering the thread with useless misinformation and always getting in the last word.....a classic troll characteristic.
Thanks Soupnazi630  and Gamolon for showing the kids your true agenda.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2021)

I finally had the mods close this one because of these assholes.





						All three towers collapsed by controlled demolition on 9/11 .
					

Let's see how the truth deniers and trolls respond to my new approach, without the usual diversion and disruption tactics.  Record I'm posting this in conspiracy theories because I know the administrators are required to anyway. You're welcome moderators.   Once you become aware as many of us...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 21, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I finally had the mods close this one because of these assholes.


Awwwww….

What’s the matter Angelo? Can’t come up with any actual evidence for your claims so you have to have the thread closed?

Like I said, typical truther.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Awwwww….
> 
> What’s the matter Angelo? Can’t come up with any actual evidence for your claims so you have to have the thread closed?
> 
> Like I said, typical truther.


Exactly.

HE is childish and petulant. He wants an echo chamber with no one countering his idiotic claims with facts.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 21, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> HE is childish and petulant. He wants an echo chamber with no one countering his idiotic claims with facts.


Echo chamber is right. That's all this forum is to truthers. They want to post their garbage so others can fall down the rabbit hole, but nobody wants to address the facts that are presented AGAINST all their claims. Instead it's call everyone who happens to be against them a shill, or say they're in on it, or that they're disinformation agents.

There's NEVER any debate or discussion.

And that's because they know they have nothing.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> View attachment 541684


They spent more trying to impeach Trump too.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2021)

All three towers collapsed by controlled demolition on 9/11 .
					

Let's see how the truth deniers and trolls respond to my new approach, without the usual diversion and disruption tactics.  Record I'm posting this in conspiracy theories because I know the administrators are required to anyway. You're welcome moderators.   Once you become aware as many of us...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 21, 2021)

Angelo said:


> All three towers collapsed by controlled demolition on 9/11 .
> 
> 
> Let's see how the truth deniers and trolls respond to my new approach, without the usual diversion and disruption tactics.  Record I'm posting this in conspiracy theories because I know the administrators are required to anyway. You're welcome moderators.   Once you become aware as many of us...
> ...


Sorry.

NOT exploding. Perimeter columns falling outward and pulling debris/dust with it.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Sorry.
> 
> NOT exploding. Perimeter columns falling outward and pulling debris/dust with it.


Not at all what would have occurred with only plane damage.

Or maybe you believe in ....


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 21, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Not at all what would have occurred with only plane damage.


Once again, you're using bad information to spread lies. 

It wasn't just "plane damage". The plane severed perimeter columns and core columns. Followed by fires which further weakened what remained of the still intact and weakened structure (due to the severed and damaged columns from the plane impact). 

Did they analyze the design of the tower to see how it would respond to the resultant fires after a plane impact?

No they did not.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2021)

Tuesday, 24 August 2010 20:35
_High School Physics Teacher Corrects NIST_​


The National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) maintained in its August 2008 Final Draft Report, and the associated technical briefing, that WTC Building 7 took 40% longer to collapse than if it had been in freefall.
NIST Project Leader Shyam Sunder explained that WTC 7 could not have come down in free-fall, because there was resistance to the fall provided by the steel structure underneath. But a determined high school physics teacher in central California, David Chandler, demonstrated that NIST was using fraudulently manipulated data to try to show a _slower_ rate of collapse.
*WTC Building 7 in Free-fall*
NIST, when confronted publicly with evidence produced by Chandler, finally admitted in its November 2008 Final Report that WTC 7 fell for 2.25 seconds in free-fall, but they brushed off this newly acknowledged fact as being “consistent with the results of the global collapse analysis,” despite Sunder’s earlier statement. Thus, the NIST simulation and analysis represented a multi-million-dollar effort to avoid explaining what really happened.
Many other physics analyses are presented by Chandler on his website 911SpeakOut.org, applying the laws of physics to WTC 7 and the Twin Towers. For a more detailed account of the unexplained features of the destruction of WTC Building 7, see the article on page 1.


*The North Tower’s Destruction: Race with Gravity*
Using measurements from network television videos, Chandler was able to show that a series of what he describes as “demolition waves” travels down the side of the North Tower (WTC 1) even faster, at times, than the debris falling through air outside the Tower. This officially unexplained phenomenon can be seen in the video clips, Race with Gravity, and more recently Acceleration + Serendipity, at Chandler’s website. Either something is moving through the building as fast as the debris is falling through air, or what we are seeing is a wave of timed explosions. This wave of ejections is the fastest-moving feature of the collapse, racing far ahead of the overall building collapse.
*“North Tower Exploding”*


Incredibly, NIST took its analysis of the destruction of the North Tower (WTC 1) only to the point in time when the building _started _to collapse. The visual evidence therefore was omitted from their analysis and Final Report. Yet it reveals the most critical features of the tower's explosive destruction that can clearly be seen by anyone. Chandler shows in the video North Tower Exploding a series of widespread, continuous, explosive ejections of material occurring on multiple floors at once. Individual steel frame members weighing many tons are ejected horizontally, some at speeds exceeding 70 mph. Some steel members traveled horizontal distances of 600 feet. Others embedded themselves in the walls of neighboring buildings.
The top section of the building, above the airplane impact point, is what NIST claimed crushed the rest of the building to the ground. But the top section is seen being destroyed in the first 4 seconds.  And after that there is no visual evidence of anything crushing the building.  The building is seen tearing itself apart - and, as Chandler documents in his next video, at an incredible rate approaching free-fall.
*Downward Acceleration of the North Tower*
Chandler clearly demonstrates in “Downward Acceleration of the North Tower” on his website that the top section of the North Tower (WTC 1) accelerated down at a constant rate which equaled about 2/3 of free-fall.
Using basic physics he notes that the fact that the top section continued to accelerate downward proves that the top section was not exerting enough force to destroy the lower section of the building. Rather, it was the destruction of the lower section by other means that allowed the top section to continue to accelerate. This is again strong evidence for the use of explosives.
Be sure to see the rest of these excellent videos, including Cutter Charges in the North Tower of the World Trade Center, which shows how Chandler was able to link two “puffs” to an actual column being cut. These are striking examples which use high school physics to provide a devastating challenge to the official conspiracy theory. Additional critical analysis can be found in Jim Hoffman’s essay NIST’s 3- Year $20,000,000 Cover-up of the Crime of the Century.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Gamolon (Sep 21, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Tuesday, 24 August 2010 20:35
> _High School Physics Teacher Corrects NIST_​
> 
> The National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) maintained in its August 2008 Final Draft Report, and the associated technical briefing, that WTC Building 7 took 40% longer to collapse than if it had been in freefall.
> ...


Explain the two statements that I put in large, blue, bolded text in your post above.

How does an entity, falling downward due to gravity, with no resistance whatsoever below it (because they supposedly demolished all the structural steel below), fall at only 2/3 of free-fall? Why didn't the unrestricted upper section fall AT FREE FALL? There was no resistance below it according to you and every other truther.

What caused the upper section to only fall at 2/3 free-fall?

Why can none of you ever answer this?


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 21, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Not at all what would have occurred with only plane damage.
> 
> Or maybe you believe in ....


Great song!

Anyways, what I don't believe in is the crap you're pushing. Especially when you're constantly asked for evidence and provide none or when your challenged, you respond only in insults and idiotic accusations.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Explain the two statements that I put in large, blue, bolded text in your post above.
> 
> How does an entity, falling downward due to gravity, with no resistance whatsoever below it (because they supposedly demolished all the structural steel below), fall at only 2/3 of free-fall? Why didn't the unrestricted upper section fall AT FREE FALL? There was no resistance below it according to you and every other truther.
> 
> ...


"with no resistance whatsoever below it"

Nice strawman argument.
Nobody ever said that.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 21, 2021)

Each twin had 47 of these massive core columns surrounding the elevator shafts....
changing over from box columns to T columns somewhere above halfway up.

And we're to believe they provided ZERO resistance to the collapsing upper floors ?
Didn't slow it down for 2 seconds even ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Each twin had 47 of these massive core columns surrounding the elevator shafts....
> changing over from box columns to T columns somewhere above halfway up.
> 
> And we're to believe they provided ZERO resistance to the collapsing upper floors ?
> ...


Yes since most were severed by the impact.

Once again you are not very bright


----------



## Batcat (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> It's unimportant really, but I'd be interested in knowing why Donald Trump lied about 9/11.
> He claims that morning actually* witnessing some of the jumpers *
> who were (in fact) leaping to their deaths, *from his Trump Tower terrace in uptown Manhattan.*
> ( which would have been impossible even with binoculars on a clear day - you could see the towers from there
> - the ESB/ Rock Cntr area but not people. I've been there many times )Maybe he really is a pathological liar as some have said, but I always try to give people the benefit of the doubt.


Trump was an amateur politician at that time. He knew all successful politicians lie and tell stories. So he emulated them.  As an example Joe Biden told a story of how he was arrested in South Africa. 









						Biden Claimed He Was Arrested Trying to Meet Nelson Mandela & Fudged Gun Violence Stats at Debate
					

In the spotlight of a possible turning point in South Carolina, former Vice President Joe Biden's campaign has had to explain a series of recent gaffes




					people.com
				












						The Long List Of the Many Times Joe Biden's Been Caught In Major Lies | 710 WOR | Mark Simone
					

Get the Latest Info!




					710wor.iheart.com
				




_
In a famous video confrontation with a critic, Joe Biden shouted: "I went to law school on a full academic scholarship, the only one in my class who had a full academic scholarship. The first year in law school, I decided I didn’t want to be in law school and ended up in the bottom two-thirds of my class. And then decided I wanted to stay, went back to law school and, in fact, ended up in the top half of my class. I graduated with three degrees from undergraduate school."


Every single word, every one of those claims is false.

He was caught cheating in school exams, got caught cheating and plagiarizing in Law School and in his political career their was this huge plagiarism scandal:_


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Each twin had 47 of these massive core columns surrounding the elevator shafts....
> changing over from box columns to T columns somewhere above halfway up.
> 
> And we're to believe they provided ZERO resistance to the collapsing upper floors ?
> ...


"T columns"?!?! Once again you show that you have no clue what you're talking about.

Are you saying there was ZERO RESISTANCE below the collapsing floors?


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> "with no resistance whatsoever below it"
> 
> Nice strawman argument.
> Nobody ever said that.


Ummm... You did!


Angelo said:


> Cut at 45*°* _angles _*to eliminate the resistance in the the structures* when the conservation of momentum principle
> should have applied ( preventing the free-fall collapses which occurred). The collapsing upper floors should have slowed - not accelerated, then fallen off sideways. ( basic Newton 101 laws of motion)



You also implied it here:




__





						Many questions remain about 9/11 as we near the 18th anniversary.
					

twoofers and birfers are the dumbest people in America Go play with your Hillary blowup doll, troll.



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



"Newton's Law of motion, genius. No way either twin *would have accelerated to freefall without resistance from the core structure*.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> "with no resistance whatsoever below it"
> 
> Nice strawman argument.
> Nobody ever said that.



You also said it here:




__





						All three towers collapsed by controlled demolition on 9/11 .
					

Let's see how the truth deniers and trolls respond to my new approach, without the usual diversion and disruption tactics.  Record I'm posting this in conspiracy theories because I know the administrators are required to anyway. You're welcome moderators.   Once you become aware as many of us...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




"
Average citizens like me can only do a little research of whatever's online and speculate from what we know and see but there is a grand jury coming and there are witnesses with evidence we don't know of so until then I guess we wait.

But my hypothesis is that they had explosives in the basement which many many many witnesses have attested to .(..firefighters included and cops) then nanothermite ( 45-degree angle wraps) -( one of the cut columns Illustrated the op).....these would have probably been placed on two separate levels maybe a third of the way up and 2/3 of the way up..... just enough so the collapsing upper sections would have *no resistance from below*.

But hey who the f*** am I to say ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

'No resistance' in this context means the collapses
happened unnaturally according to the towers' designs.

Of course there would be some 'resistance'- it goes without saying.

Any more tricky word games for me today ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> 'No resistance' in this context means the collapses
> happened unnaturally according to the towers' designs.
> 
> Of course there would be some 'resistance'- it goes without saying.
> ...


It did not happen unnaturally.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


>


Massive fires in large buildings always produce explosions and noises like explosions.

So this proves .......................................nothing.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It did not happen unnaturally.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Tuesday, 24 August 2010 20:35Be sure to see the rest of these excellent videos, including Cutter Charges in the North Tower of the World Trade Center, which shows how Chandler was able to link two “puffs” to an actual column being cut. These are striking examples which use high school physics to provide a devastating challenge to the official conspiracy theory. Additional critical analysis can be found in Jim Hoffman’s essay NIST’s 3- Year $20,000,000 Cover-up of the Crime of the Century.


Hey Angelo, explain how you think those puffs are proven to be caused by explosives and not air being pushed out at the corners.

I bet you balk at this and can't explain in your own words.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


>


One more time.

Lagre fires in large buildings ALSWAYS causes things to explode and other sounds like explosions to occur.

This proves nothing nor does it disprove anything nor does it support your completelty stupid fucking claims.

These are proven facts


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> 'No resistance' in this context means the collapses
> happened unnaturally according to the towers' designs.
> 
> Of course there would be some 'resistance'- it goes without saying.
> ...


That doesn't even make sense!



You specifically said "NO RESISTANCE FROM BELOW"! Know you want to claim that you meant "NO RESISTANCE FROM BELOW" means "UNNATURAL COLLAPSE"?!



You're really reaching now aren't you just to save face.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Of course *there would be some 'resistance'*- it goes without saying.





Angelo said:


> And we're to believe they provided *ZERO resistance* to the collapsing upper floors ?
> Didn't slow it down for 2 seconds even ?


Which is it Angelo? Some resistance or zero resistance? Can't have both.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


>


Self proclaimed demo expert who knows nothing.

No evidence


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Which is it Angelo? Some resistance or zero resistance? Can't have both.


Resorting to word games ?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Resorting to word games ?


No you are caught in a contradiction proving how stupid and worthless your claims are, make a decision and show some real evidence for once stop dodging you coward


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

^^Note the anger and the insults ....pay attention kids.

I love that 10 or 12 videos have all been disabled on this thread.
Very telling.

Good thing I always make copies.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> ^^Note the anger and the insults ....pay attention kids.
> 
> I love that 10 or 12 videos have all been disabled on this thread.
> Very telling.


Answer the question and stop dodging coward.

there are no kids here onlly adults waching you squirm and run away as always


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Resorting to word games ?


It's not word games. You specifically said each thing and contradicted yourself.

This quote below specifically shows you thought there was ZERO RESISTANCE as you also think the towers fell at FREE FALL.


Angelo said:


> Cut at 45*°* _angles _to eliminate the resistance in the the structures when the conservation of momentum principle
> should have applied ( preventing *the free-fall collapses which occurred*). The collapsing upper floors should have slowed - not accelerated, then fallen off sideways. ( basic Newton 101 laws of motion)


Now what Angelo? How are you going to wiggle out of this one? Claim "word games" again?


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2021)

angelo----think EXOTHERMIC reaction and  "FLASHPOINT"   I single 
cigarette butt can result in a fire that destroys a house


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> ^^Note the anger and the insults ....pay attention kids.


Interesting.

I guess it's ok when YOU get angry and insult people here, but don't like it when people give it right back to you eh? Have to whine about it? Maybe you should look in the mirror.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


>


Danny Jowenko said no demolitions were used in the towers.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

How much did you guys pay Geraldo to keep his mouth shut ?

He's still on Fox, so 8 figures is my guess.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> How much did you guys pay Geraldo to keep his mouth shut ?
> 
> He's still on Fox, so 8 figures is my guess.


Was there resistance from below or there was zero resistance. Which is it?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> How much did you guys pay Geraldo to keep his mouth shut ?
> 
> He's still on Fox, so 8 figures is my guess.


Geraldo is a moron with mind to change...like you

So answer the question and stop dodging boy


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> answer the question and stop dodging boy


No new tactics troll ?

I've been spanking clowns like you since 2004.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> No new tactics troll ?
> 
> I've been spanking clowns like you since 2004.


Resistance or no resistance Angelo?

I can see why you don't want to answer.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Resistance or no resistance Angelo?
> 
> I can see why you don't want to answer.


I did answer your strawman argument.
Still angry ?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Google must be asleep.....they haven't deleted this one yet ??


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I did answer your strawman argument.
> Still angry ?


So there was resistance then eh?

That's means the upper section was SLOWED down because it didn't fall at free fall right?

Resistance to a falling object being pulled by gravity means it was slowed somehow right Angelo?


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Be sure to see the rest of these excellent videos, including Cutter Charges in the North Tower of the World Trade Center, which shows how Chandler was able to link two “puffs” to an actual column being cut. These are striking examples which use high school physics to provide a devastating challenge to the official conspiracy theory. Additional critical analysis can be found in Jim Hoffman’s essay NIST’s 3- Year $20,000,000 Cover-up of the Crime of the Century.


Angelo, you must have missed this.

Explain how you think those puffs are proven to be caused by explosives and not air being pushed out at the corners.

I bet you balk at this and can't explain in your own words.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Angelo, you must have missed this.
> 
> Explain how you think those puffs are proven to be caused by explosives and not air being pushed out at the corners.
> 
> I bet you balk at this and can't explain in your own words.


First, I don't like your arrogant attitude, but fyi,
I've answered all the questions before, whether yours or some other troll's.

What I post is self-explanatory information that
each person reading can discern for themselves.

Answer any one of my questions, which you never do, then we'll 
look at yours.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> No new tactics troll ?
> 
> I've been spanking clowns like you since 2004.


You never have troll.

You have lost every argument and every one knows this incljuding you now stop dodging and prove you can " SPANK " someone by asking the fucking question which you are running from like the proven coward you are.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I did answer your strawman argument.
> Still angry ?


You are a coward and liar you did not answer at all you ran away like a bitch.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> First, I don't like your arrogant attitude, but fyi,
> I've answered all the questions before, whether yours or some other troll's.
> 
> What I post is self-explanatory information that
> ...


You are a total fucking liar.

YOU NEVER answer.

You are a chicken shit fool


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You are a total fucking liar.
> 
> YOU NEVER answer.
> 
> You are a chicken shit fool


It's_ my_ thread.
That is your answer.

See many others starting 9/11 threads ?
I'm one of the half dozen only brave patriotic souls here apparently.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> First, I don't like your arrogant attitude, but fyi,
> I've answered all the questions before, whether yours or some other troll's.
> 
> What I post is self-explanatory information that
> ...


Once again, look in the mirror.

And as far as each person reading, they sure can discern for themselves. All they see is you getting your ass handed to you and never legitemately answering questions. They see your claims being crushed at every turn. They see you posting insults or music videos when you get trapped in a corner.

Yup, they sure can discern for themselves.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Answer any one of my questions, which you never do, then we'll
> look at yours.


Why would we need to answer mine if you already have?

Are you admitting you don't answer questions?

That's classic!


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Here's one of my favorite questions THEY never answer.......
Why did BBC report tower 7 collapsing ------30 minutes before it happened ???

And then part 2---why was it not reported immediately in the US after that ?

BBC


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> It's_ my_ thread.
> That is your answer.
> 
> See many others starting 9/11 threads ?
> I'm one of the half dozen only brave patriotic souls here apparently.


It is not your thread bitch/

You are a coward who will not answer and you lie like a fucking loser statting that you have answered and you FUCKING KNOW IT.

Answer thequestion you coward

You are nno patriot you are a coward and liar

You are not brave you are a little chicken shit coward. Physically morally and mentally you are a weak little chicken shit liar.

Now answer the fucking questions


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Watch, kids.
pop quiz coming tomorrow


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

You know they're powerful if they shut down Spike Lee even.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Spike Lee Removes Conspiracists From HBO 9/11 Series After Criticism (Published 2021)
					

The filmmaker edited his documentary after critics said it provided a platform for discredited theories purporting that the towers had been secretly blown up.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Watch, kids.
> pop quiz coming tomorrow


Geraldo is a mindless fool like you.

Now stop evading and answer the questions you coward


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Spike Lee Removes Conspiracists From HBO 9/11 Series After Criticism (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> The filmmaker edited his documentary after critics said it provided a platform for discredited theories purporting that the towers had been secretly blown up.
> ...


He is smart enough to avoid including dumbfucks like you.

Now answer the fucking question you coward


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> stop evading and answer the questions you coward


Typical disinformation troll tactic ^^

Pay attention kids.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Here's one of my favorite questions THEY never answer.......
> Why did BBC report tower 7 collapsing ------30 minutes before it happened ???
> 
> And then part 2---why was it not reported immediately in the US after that ?
> ...


This has been answered by the BBC. Is was a mistake. 

Are you suggesting that the the BBC knew in advance WTC7 was going to collapse and then slipped and let the news out too early?

How stupid to think the US told the BBC ahead of time that WTC7 was going to collapse.

Pure idiocy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Typical disinformation troll tactic ^^
> 
> Pay attention kids.


Wrong.

It is a simple fact that only liars like YOU run away from inconveninet questioons.

There are no such agentsd you stupid needle dick.

Now answer and stop proving to the adults what a spinless weak little shit you are


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Typical disinformation troll tactic ^^
> 
> Pay attention kids.


Sounds like you might be part of a terrorist organization and you've been sent here to muddy the waters with conspiracy theories in order to keep everyone at odds within the US.

Hmmmm....


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Sounds like you might be part of a terrorist organization and you've been sent here to muddy the waters with conspiracy theories in order to keep everyone at odds within the US.
> 
> Hmmmm....


Fuck off troll.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Sounds like you might be part of a terrorist organization and you've been sent here to muddy the waters with conspiracy theories in order to keep everyone at odds within the US.
> 
> Hmmmm....


Mods....please remove this individual from this thread
and this post.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Mods....please remove this individual from this thread
> and this post.




Oh I see.

It's ok to call me a traitor, disinformation troll, agent, Nazi and other things, but when someone calls you something, you get your panties in a bunch.

Explain how that works Angelo.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> It's ok to call me a traitor, disinformation troll, agent, Nazi and other things, but when someone calls you something, you get your panties in a bunch.
> 
> Explain how that works Angelo.


You forgot accomplice to murder, you pos.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> You forgot accomplice to murder, you pos.




Typical of a terrorist trying to cause dissention.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> You forgot accomplice to murder, you pos.


What's the matter Angelo?

Don't like people using your own tactics against you?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> What's the matter Angelo?
> 
> Don't like people using your own tactics against you?


What people ?
Nobody here seems to even know you .

Are you black ops is that it ? Tell Cody Snodgres  hi.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> What people ?
> Nobody here seems to even know you .
> 
> Are you black ops is that it ? Tell Cody Snodgres  hi.


People here in the forum Angelo.

You think it's ok to insult people, call them names and make accusations that they belong to certain groups just because they disagree with you. Then when someone does to you what you do to them, you whine like a little child and cry foul!

Why is it ok for you to make idiotic claims about people here, but when they do it to you, you get your panties in a bunch?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

*More lies.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> *More lies.


Which are lies?

That fact that you insult people or whine to the mods when someone insults you? or both.

I can prove both very easily with quotes.

You game?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

laws of physics ignored by NIST


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

9/11 explosion witness


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 22, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> People here in the forum Angelo.
> 
> You think it's ok to insult people, call them names and make accusations that they belong to certain groups just because they disagree with you. Then when someone does to you what you do to them, you whine like a little child and cry foul!
> 
> Why is it ok for you to make idiotic claims about people here, but when they do it to you, you get your panties in a bunch?


*You think it's ok to insult people, call them names and make accusations that they belong to certain groups just because they disagree with you.*
where the hell have you been?....this kind of shit goes all the time here.....lol....


----------



## the other mike (Sep 22, 2021)

Civil liberties and security: 20 years after 9/11 - AP-NORC
					

Americans have become less inclined to support trading civil liberties for security and most do not think the country is doing a good job protecting many rights and liberties.




					apnorc.org


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Angelo said:


> laws of physics ignored by NIST


Massive failure and more massiove lies. Nothing about the collapse or the NIST report violated the laws of physics,.

Answer the question


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 23, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> *You think it's ok to insult people, call them names and make accusations that they belong to certain groups just because they disagree with you.*
> where the hell have you been?....this kind of shit goes all the time here.....lol....


No shit it goes in all the time!

My point was that Angelo does it to everyone, but then turns around and whines like a little baby when people do it back to him.

Working for the terrorists must give you thin skin.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 23, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> No shit it goes in all the time!
> 
> My point was that Angelo does it to everyone, but then turns around and whines like a little baby when people do it back to him.
> 
> Working for the terrorists must give you thin skin.


angelo works for terrorist?.....say it aint so ang.....


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> angelo works for terrorist?.....say it aint so ang.....


I just paid someone to find Gamolon 's location for me.
Playtime is over.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I just paid someone to find Gamolon 's location for me.
> Playtime is over.


oh oh......


----------



## surada (Sep 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I just paid someone to find Gamolon 's location for me.
> Playtime is over.



Are you threatening Gamolon?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

surada said:


> Are you threatening Gamolon?


He won't know.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

surada said:


> Are you threatening Gamolon?


Threatening you too, traitor  bitch.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Satanic pedophiles did 9/11 imho.
> **warning graphic content**


please explain...satanic pedophiles?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

strollingbones said:


> please explain...satanic pedophiles?


They bring in a used up child sex slave, flail the skin while they're screaming at the alter, pass the blood around etc....sweet huh ?


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Threatening you too, traitor  bitch.


Huh.

Threatening people now Angelo?

I guess it's time to take this up with the proper authorities.

Have a good day.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Huh.
> 
> Threatening people now Angelo?
> 
> ...


The mods will remove you from my thread, like I told them too yesterday, ....threats don't mean anything here.

I already know you.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> I guess it's time to take this up with the proper authorities.


Try Chertoff.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Try Chertoff.


Nah. Local police to start.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Nah. Local police to start.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Nah. Local police to start.


I am a cop asswipe.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I am a cop asswipe.


So you're a cop threatening people on a public forum.

Hmmmm...


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> So you're a cop threatening people on a public forum.
> 
> Hmmmm...


Saying I "paid someone to find your location " to do what ?
Who would I pay ?

If I feel like threatening you, you'll never know what hit you, cornflake.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Saying I "paid someone to find your location " to do what ?
> Who would I pay ?
> 
> If I feel like threatening you, you'll never know what hit you, cornflake.


Like I said, I'll discuss with the proper authorities.

End of discussion regarding your threats Angelo.

Back to the 9/11 topic.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Like I said, I'll discuss with the proper authorities.
> 
> End of discussion regarding your threats Angelo.
> 
> Back to the 9/11 topic.


You just got ignored faggot.

I'm the proper authority now.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


> The mods will remove you from my thread, like I told them too yesterday, ....threats don't mean anything here.
> 
> I already know you.


It's not your thread

Answer the question and post some evidence


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It's not your thread
> 
> Answer the question and post some evidence


You're next, Dulles.


----------



## surada (Sep 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


> The mods will remove you from my thread, like I told them too yesterday, ....threats don't mean anything here.
> 
> I already know you.



Stop IMing me and threatening Gamolon, punk.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

Another One Bites the Dust


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

Gonna be a fun thread now.


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I am a cop asswipe.


Lying are we Angelo?


Angelo said:


> *I wouldn't ever want to be a cop, but especially not now.*





Angelo said:


> I've never been intimidated by many men, much less women...*and I'm not a cop. But if I were a cop* I'd be embarrassed by wimps like this.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


> You're next, Dulles.
> View attachment 542941


Answer the question Obama and post some fucking evidence


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

surada said:


> Stop IMing me and threatening Gamolon, punk.


Whatever she said, it's a lie.


----------



## surada (Sep 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Whatever she said, it's a lie.



I'm inviting the Mods to check out my IM.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

__





						Post-9/11 wars have cost the U.S. an estimated $8 trillion.
					

And killed more than 900,000 people ---both very conservative estimates in my opinion.  A report from the Costs of War project at Brown University revealed that 20 years of post-9/11 wars have cost the U.S. an estimated $8 trillion and have killed more than 900,000 people.  The Costs of War...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Gamolon (Sep 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Spike Lee Removes Conspiracists From HBO 9/11 Series After Criticism (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> The filmmaker edited his documentary after critics said it provided a platform for discredited theories purporting that the towers had been secretly blown up.
> ...











						Why I am Going Solo - RichardGage911.org
					

This is my statement on why I'm now independent of AE911Truth. I made a mistake and I take full responsibility. But my mission is not yet finished! Partner with me so we can continue speaking 9/11 truth!




					richardgage911.org
				




Richard gage says:


> As you probably know by now we had been working with Spike Lee for months on what was one of the greatest opportunities the 9/11 Truth Movement has ever had to reach a wide mainstream audience, which would have been the final segment of his video documentary that was aired by HBO on Sept. 11th. *That 30-minute segment, which included a dozen interviews with family members and technical experts (including myself) unfortunately was never broadcast.* This action by Spike surely was at least in part due to enormous pressure from the Powers That Be, *but my off-topic comments, quoted in Slate Magazine’s August 24th article, which they had to have made a major effort to find, was most likely a significant contributing factor.*



Looks like Gage's idiotic comments on COVID were to blame for Lee pulling the AE9/11 conspiracy garbage.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 23, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Huh.
> 
> Threatening people now Angelo?
> 
> ...


uh oh....he is going to tell the V.Principle.....


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

Harry Dresden said:


> uh oh....he is going to tell the V.Principle.....


I won't tell him I'm with the FBI pedo-task force.
(not that he would be interested) Gay Edgar Hoover hated guys like me.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 23, 2021)

Angelo said:


>


As usual you posr videos with no evidence


----------



## the other mike (Sep 23, 2021)

Timeline
April 2001




__





						PORT AUTHORITY TO LEASE WORLD TRADE CENTER TO SILVERSTEIN PROPERTIES, INC. AND WESTFIELD AMERICA, INC.
					





					www.panynj.gov


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Timeline
> April 2001
> 
> 
> ...


WHen they said pull it they were referring to the teams of fire fighters near the building 

They did not mean pull the building down you moron. 

Those are long proven facts


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Timeline
> April 2001
> 
> 
> ...


'
So you don't know who Larry Silverstein is.......but you're posting videos about Larry Silverstein?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> WHen they said pull it they were referring to the teams of fire fighters near the building
> 
> They did not mean pull the building down you moron.
> 
> Those are long proven facts



Worse for Angelo.......who was Silverstein talking to when he 'told them to pull it'. Who is 'them'?

Why the FDNY of course. *Angelo's truly insane conspiracy is that the FDNY themselves demolished WTC 7.* After losing 343 of their own in the collapse of WTC 1 and 2, that the FDNY spontanously decided to JOIN the 911 conspiracy and explosively demolish a burning skyscraper with massive structural damage.

So, um......how many skyscrapers has the FDNY demolished in their entire history? That's right......zero.

Once again, Angelo's theories are laughably awful, poorly thought through, and as always, fact free.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> View attachment 543409



So your theory is.....that the FDNY explosively demolished a burning skyscraper with massive structural damage, um, somehow. And then lied about it to this day. 

Care to back that up with evidence? Or say, make that accusation to the face of one of the FDNY that was there?


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> You're next, Dulles.
> View attachment 542941





Angelo said:


> Another One Bites the Dust
> View attachment 542944





Angelo said:


> View attachment 542942


Oh lookie another disinformation agent decided to join my little Club


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Oh lookie another disinformation agent decided to join my little Club
> View attachment 543410




Laughing.......so much for your theory.

Ask a conspiracy theorist about huge holes in their conspiracies.....and they always run.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> View attachment 543409


When and where the building was designed is irrelevant. Who owned it is irrelevant. The fact that the owner cashed in the insurance is irrelevant.

Where is your evidence of anything you slobbering fool?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Oh lookie another disinformation agent decided to join my little Club
> View attachment 543410


Guess what boy you cannot ignore someone while seeing  their content.

What a fat ugly liar and fool you are


----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> When and where the building was designed is irrelevant. Who owned it is irrelevant. The fact that the owner cashed in the insurance is irrelevant.
> 
> Where is your evidence of anything you slobbering fool?



Not a thing. Angelo is spamming conspiracy videos he's never watched about conspiracies he doesn't understand.

But oddly, still believes without question.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Skylar (Sep 24, 2021)

Angelo said:


>



So when your absurd conspiracy that the FDNY demolished WTC 7 on 911 falls apart at the first question.....

.....you abandon your conspiracy and switch buildings.

It doesn't take much to run you off your silly conspiracies, does it?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 5, 2021)

Who did it ?


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 6, 2021)

Angelo said:


>


I thought it was thermite painted onto the columns and *giggle* carpeting? Now it's explosives you believe?

So the question is are you lying when you claim explosives or is it the thermite theorists that claim it was painted on and burned through the columns that are lying?

Or are you just pushing both theories because you don't want to anger any of your truther buddies?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2021)

I tell my students to watch these, and then go back and watch the collapses 'with new eyes'.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 6, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I tell my students to watch these, and then go back and watch the collapses 'with new eyes'.


Now you're a teacher?



Such lies agent Angelo! Didn't they train you any better? I'll have to talk to my superiors about retraining you.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2021)

__





						Demolition Access to the WTC Towers:  Part One - Tenants
					





					www.911review.com


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 6, 2021)

Angelo said:


> http://www.911review.com/articles/ryan/demolition_access_p1.html[/URL



Agent Angelo at it again!

:auiqs.jpg:


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> Agent Angelo at it again!
> 
> :auiqs.jpg:


I only wish, so I could bust your slimy ass.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 6, 2021)

People like you make George Bush look like an innocent man.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 6, 2021)

Angelo said:


> I only wish, so I could bust your slimy ass.


Go suck farts out of a bus seat.

You're just mad because you got your ass handed to you and I've shown the bullshit lies and contradictions/disinformation you've been spreading. It's all in the forums moron. 

It's your own fault.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 6, 2021)

Angelo said:


> People like you make George Bush look like an innocent man.


I'm not the one caught telling lies all over this forum dipshit. You want someone to be mad at, go look in the mirror.


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 6, 2021)

Angelo said:


> If I happen to have evidence I'm saving it for the grand jury coming up.


Sorry Angelo. No Grand Jury is coming. 





__





						Lawyers Comm. for 9/11 Inquiry, Inc. v. Barr, 19 Civ. 8312 (PGG) | Casetext Search + Citator
					

Read Lawyers Comm. for 9/11 Inquiry, Inc. v. Barr, 19 Civ. 8312 (PGG), see flags on bad law, and search Casetext’s comprehensive legal database



					casetext.com
				




This happened back on March 24th. Why did you not know about this?



> *CONCLUSION*​For the reasons stated above, Defendants' motion to dismiss (Dkt. No. 28) is granted. The Clerk of Court is directed to terminate the motion (Dkt. No. 28) and to close this case. Dated: New York, New York


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Oct 6, 2021)

Angelo said:


> People like you make George Bush look like an innocent man.


Regarding 9/11, George Bush was an innocent man, you dumbass!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## the other mike (Oct 21, 2021)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Regarding 9/11, George Bush was an innocent man, you dumbass!


How do you know ?
After 9/11 he became a war criminal. The world knows that.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 21, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> How do you know ?
> After 9/11 he became a war criminal. The world knows that.


Everyone knows because there is no evidence whatsoever of any inside job, missiles , contrrolled demo or any ogther of the infantile theories.

No he did not become a war criminal full stop and absolute fact.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 21, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Everyone knows because there is no evidence whatsoever of any inside job, missiles , contrrolled demo or any ogther of the infantile theories.







__





						Evidence Overview
					

AE911Truth is a nonprofit organization that represents more than 3,000 architects and engineers who are calling for a new investigation into the destruction of the World Trade Center Twin Towers and Building 7 on 9/11.




					www.ae911truth.org
				





Soupnazi630 said:


> No he did not become a war criminal full stop and absolute fact.











						America pays steep price for ignoring crimes of George W. Bush era | Will Bunch
					

America pays a steep moral price for ignoring Bush administration war crimes of the 2000s, and collective amnesia threatens new disasters today.




					www.inquirer.com


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 21, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AE911 truth was proven llong ago to be a fraudulent organization. Their membership is made up of any random person who joins. They have few engineers or archtects and they do not have any evidence for their idiotic claims.

There were no such crimes and an op ed does not prove anything


----------



## the other mike (Oct 21, 2021)

I'll shut up for $10k.

Delete all my 9/11 posts , sign an NDA , whatever.
Otherwise, you can't stop me and my book will sell 2 billion copies.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 21, 2021)

Despite the illegal destruction of most of the structural steel and other debris in the months after 9/11, a sizeable body of forensic evidence has been developed over the years by government investigators and independent researchers. Much of the available evidence indicates the occurrence of high-temperature thermitic reactions before, during, and after the destruction of the towers.








						High-Temperature Thermitic Reactions | Twin Towers
					

Despite the illegal destruction of most of the structural steel and other debris in the months after 9/11, a sizeable body of forensic evidence has been developed over the years by government investigators and independent researchers. Much of the available evidence indicates the occurrence of...




					www.ae911truth.org


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 21, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Despite the illegal destruction of most of the structural steel and other debris in the months after 9/11, a sizeable body of forensic evidence has been developed over the years by government investigators and independent researchers. Much of the available evidence indicates the occurrence of high-temperature thermitic reactions before, during, and after the destruction of the towers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was nothing illegal about how the site was cleared to include disposing of the steel.

No evidence has ever been developed indicating thermitic reactions.

The entire loopy theory is dead and buried


----------



## the other mike (Oct 21, 2021)

I'll consider it 'dead and buried' for $10k, like I said.

Tell your handlers Gamolon


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 22, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> I'll shut up for $10k.


That's what I'd expect from a traitorous coward. You're part of the problem, not the solution.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

Gamolon said:


> That's what I'd expect from a traitorous coward.


You look in the mirror too much.


Gamolon said:


> You're part of the problem, not the solution.


Had your chance douche-sipper.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)

Spike Lee knows.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Gamolon (Oct 22, 2021)

Mikey G said:


> Had your chance douche-sipper.


Actually made me laugh!


----------

